# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Нихао , ребятки

## Liza

По умолчанию Нихао , ребятки
Итак, сегодня 29.01.20, я нахожусь в Пекине, у нас бушует коронавирус, а в моей голове ужасно страшная депрессия. .собственно никакого отношения к Китаю и вирусам эта депрессия не имеет , но просто так совпало, что я решилась написать именно сейчас . Мне ужасно одиноко и грустно, пожалуйста , если вам не трудно, поддержите меня добрым словом , мне будет очень приятно. Что могу сказать, 
Я очень устала от одиночества и неудач. Всю жизнь я мучаюсь от нехватки любви, друзей, семьи, да просто общения. А мне скоро 29, и это чувство одинокой бесхозной женщины окончательно добивает. С одной стороны, может быть я сама боюсь как то сближаться с людьми, так как мне делали очень больно в прошлом.
. Но по факту , я уже давно пережила внутри все обиды и прочие моменты . Так как я очень долго занималась внутренней работой над собой, много чего пробовала. Только вот не складывается у меня по прежнему ничего. Я действительно хочу себя изменить, найти состояние в котором , я чувствовала бы себя комфортно, а не как покинутая всеми несчастная неудачница. Не знаю , к кому обращаться за помощью . Нужен ли мне психолог, я не уверена, что мне он нужен. Как я говорила , я прорабатывала все свои обиды и страхи. Одни говорят , что мне нужно стать холоднокровной стервой, другие, что нужно жить просто ради жизни , и никого не искать. ( я вообще этого не понимаю, как я должна жить в постоянном одиночестве , ещё и радоваться жизни) я должна стать шизофреником может. Я видела как у людей начинается белая горячка из за одиночества , я не хочу доводить себя такого состояния . Какие есть идеи на этот счёт?

----------


## 4ёрный

А как насчёт виртуального общения?

----------


## 4ёрный

Вы в Пекине по работе или как?

----------


## 4ёрный

И почему именно су-форум, а не б17, палата  или победишь?

----------


## June

Хола, сеньора. Психолог, возможно, был бы полезен, но где его взять? Обычно под этой вывеской скрываются малообразованные женщины, умеющие лишь вешать лапшу на уши растерянному клиенту, в данный момент не способному к критическому анализу поступающей информации. Я о вас почти ничего не знаю. Могу лишь предположить наличие чего-то, что обычно портит жизнь другими. Боюсь, проблема, которая стоит на пути вашего счастья, является чем-то очень важным для вас. Возможно, даже предметом гордости. И избавиться от неё будет непросто потому, что вы не захотите избавляться от того, чем гордитесь. Но это не точно.

----------


## jozh

Лиза, привет!
Надеюсь, что у тебя будет все хорошо.

----------


## Liza

Да, я типа училка английского

----------


## Liza

> И почему именно су-форум, а не б17, палата  или победишь?


 .      
Я давно знаю про этот сайт , читала почти все истории здесь . Здесь очень умные люди , на мой взгляд )

----------


## Liza

> Вы в Пекине по работе или как?


 Да , с работой у меня тоже не ахти. Но стараюсь заработать,  пока что в Китае

----------


## Liza

Jozh спасибо ! Я тоже хотела бы, чтобы все было хорошо

----------


## Liza

> А как насчёт виртуального общения?


  to
У меня не клеится даже виртуальное общение. Сидела на сайтах знакомств периодически, толку нет.

----------


## Liza

June, согласна с тобой. Короче, недавно написала одному, ну тоже самое , типа мне плохо , одиноко, едет крыша. Ну он сказал сразу , что не нужно все возлагать на психолога , нужно стать стервой, жизнь не может дать романтики и прочего, чего я хочу.. в общем , это явно не мой психолог) а по поводу , что нужно избавиться от того , чем горжусь , я ещё подумаю , что то может в этом и есть.

----------


## 4ёрный

Liza, виртуальное общение нельзя найти на сайтах знакомств. Те, кто ищет его там, подразумевают физическое знакомство в перспективе.

----------


## 4ёрный

Училка английского - круто!)))
 I speak English too, but just a little bit. (Прошу заметить, это без гуглопереводчика) 
А почему Китай? И пробовали Вы изучить китайский (пользуясь случаем)?

----------


## June

Жизнь может дать романтику, а может и не дать. От тебя многое зависит.

Я был влюблён в училку английского. Мы оба были взрослыми и почти ровесниками, она чуть моложе меня. Думаю, она догадывалась и хотела, чтобы я рассказал ей о своих чувствах, и несколько раз давала повод это сделать. Но я не рассказал. Хотя каждый день думал о ней, да и сейчас, наверное, почти каждый день её вспоминаю. Может и в тебя какой-нибудь хунвейбин тайно влюблён, кто знает)

----------


## tempo

Liza, похоже, это от отсутствия цели.
Работа, или дети, или боженька на том свете. Или ещё что-то притягивающее и заполняющее.

----------


## Liza

> Liza, виртуальное общение нельзя найти на сайтах знакомств. Те, кто ищет его там, подразумевают физическое знакомство в перспективе.


 Так и мне и нужно живое общение. Мне виртуальное общение не заменяет живой контакт

----------


## Liza

Ну например, какую цель я должна поставить? Я хочу семью и детей, как и любая нормальная девушка. Что в этом такого? Мне под 30, у меня даже отношений никогда нормальных не было. У меня нет никого. Это ужасно, тем более для девушки .

----------


## Liza

Почему Китай? Так сложились обстоятельства. Я абсолютно равнодушна к этой стране. Китайский язык ужасен, китайская еда , ну такое себе . Но , пока я других вариантов для себя не вижу. Кстати , я не учитель по образованию . Точнее , я вообще не получила в/о. Но здесь это допустимо. Здесь любой чел ,немного владеющий английским, сможет устроиться на работу .

----------


## 4ёрный

"Так и мне и нужно живое общение. Мне виртуальное общение не заменяет живой контакт"

У меня, к сожалению, всё наоборот.

----------


## Remarque

ну а что мешает тебе познакомиться с каким-нибудь местным жителем? китайцы же вроде хорошо относятся к русским женщинам?

----------


## tempo

Liza, лучше бери сразу две китайси - они мелкие ))

А вообще, если уж замуж невтерпёж, надо больше эксгибиционировать себя на брачном рынке, среди людей со схожими интересами и ценностями. Для чего неплохо бы эти ценности-интересы сформулировать. По пунктам.

----------


## Liza

С китайцами слишком разный менталитет, и как я писала я не фанат этой страны, язык китайский мне не даётся . У меня был китаец, но все закончилось некрасиво. Больше желания искать китайцев нет. Мы друг друга не понимать .Не хочу вообще никого искать . В Китае может быть ещё на год максимум останусь , и то не факт.

----------


## Liza

Что за брачный рынок ? Вы имеете ввиду мне нужно сто анкет завести на сайтах знакомств ? Мне это не по душе, и как то совсем нет желания искать кого то на этих сайтах . Хотя не спорю , есть женщины , которые находят

----------


## Liza

Кстати , какие читаете книги? Посоветуйте , что можно интересного почитать? Я сейчас читаю Джо диспенза сила подсознания. Как относитесь к позитивному мышлению , ну там всякие медитации , позитивные установки и тд ... имеет ли это силу? Может я слишком негативна , поэтому все так и складывается ... раньше я увлекалась эзотерикокой, картами таро, астрологией, но как то это все неуспешно оказалось для меня. Хотя , я думаю все равно есть какая то предопределённость , которую не в силах изменить .

----------


## tempo

Liza, я не имею в виду только сайты знакомств.
Если есть желание найти партнёра/друга/товарища/мужа, нужно, думаю, сформулировать себе самой критерии, и стараться соответствовать им, и фильтровать кандидатов. Иначе будут постоянно возникать непонятки и обманутые ожидания.
Но можно иначе, ждать любви, коя негаданно нагрянет (c), со всеми вытекающими экстремальными радостями и горестями и жертвами. Бывает, но редко.
Песенный вариант "я его слепила из того что было а потом что было то и полюбила" нереализуем, т.к. самообман самой себе всегда будет очевиден.

----------


## DeaddyBear

Нихао, Liza!
Имхо, позитивное мышление работает в некоторой мере. В психологии подобный прием называется когнитивная реструктуризация. Мне помог данный метод изменить мышление на уровне автоматических мыслей (были в основном негативные реакции, теперь вариантов стало много). Но если рассматривать только положительный исход ситауции, то теряется реализм в восприятии, и возможный негативный исход может быть воспринят больнее.
Находить положительные моменты каждый день - это тоже рабочий прием, позволяет поддерживать уровень удовлетворенности жизнью.
Медитации, при правильном применении, хорошо помогают отстранятся от ситуации или максимально в ней присутствовать при необходимости (в зависимости от вида), а также взлянуть на свою жизнь (восприятие, мысли, эмоции) под другим углом.
При недостатке общения Вы имеете шанс получше изучить себя, найти гармонию в себе (вместо заполнения потребностей общением). А когда человеку хорошо и самому, то по-идее проще найти себе партнера/друзей, но за них он уже не будет цеплятся, а будет наслаждаться общением на равных.
P.S.  В Китае ведь много выходцев и из других стран, можно найти людей и с близкими ценностями/интересами/менталитетом, если есть желание.

----------


## June

Liza, я думаю, книжки - не то, что тебе сейчас нужно. Писателями часто становятся люди с не самой здоровой психикой и с серьёзными проблемами в личной жизни. Полезными были бы встречи с реальными людьми, и не с китайцами, а с приезжими.

----------


## June

Вспомнил, как однажды недалеко от Пекина чуть не познакомился с марокканкой. Я поехал на экскурсию на Великую Китайскую стену и там решил дойти до самой верхней смотровой площадки. По пути встретил девушку, она предложила прогуляться вместе. Марокканка была привлекательная и спортивная, там ступеньки высокие и крутые, и она поднималась по ним довольно шустро и не особо уставала. Наверху пофоткали друг друга, пошли спускаться, а потом я довольно быстро от неё сбежал. Сейчас понимаю, что поступил неправильно. Нужно было провести побольше времени вместе и спросить, где она живёт, может быть прогулялись бы по городу вечером.

Наверное, у вас там есть места, где можно встретить приехавших в Пекин поработать. Можно там погулять и попытаться познакомиться с тем, кто понравится. Ко мне однажды в Москве на Поклонной горе так роллерша сама подошла и предложила вместе покататься. Не факт, что с первой попытки что-нибудь выйдет, но чем больше попыток, тем больше шансов найти кого-нибудь интересного и не такого стеснительного, как я)

----------


## Remarque

> Кстати , какие читаете книги? Посоветуйте , что можно интересного почитать? Я сейчас читаю Джо диспенза сила подсознания. Как относитесь к позитивному мышлению , ну там всякие медитации , позитивные установки и тд ... имеет ли это силу? Может я слишком негативна , поэтому все так и складывается ... раньше я увлекалась эзотерикокой, картами таро, астрологией, но как то это все неуспешно оказалось для меня. Хотя , я думаю все равно есть какая то предопределённость , которую не в силах изменить .


 . На мой взгляд, вполне хватает для чтения и художественной литературы: Диккенс, Ремарк, Гюго, Тургенев, Бунин, Достоевский)

----------


## Liza

> . На мой взгляд, вполне хватает для чтения и художественной литературы: Диккенс, Ремарк, Гюго, Тургенев, Бунин, Достоевский)


 Да, я люблю классику! Достоевский , Толстой очень нравятся

----------


## Liza

Я не умею первая знакомиться. Даже если и знакомлюсь, то наши пути расходятся . У всех свои компании, в которые я не вписываюсь. Меня тянет на каких то несерьёзных, аморальных. Короче , не знаю, как я должна искать себе спутника жизни . Но , вообще сейчас меня больше интересует материальная сторона . Если я понимаю, что мужчина не может меня обеспечить, то он для меня уже автоматически как то теряет свой статус. А Вам большое спасибо за советы !

----------


## Liza

Есть один русский ресторан в Пекине , вот я буду туда почаще захаживать  :Embarrassment:  может удастся познакомится ) я конечно предпочту русского мужчину, чем всяких иностранцев . Даже от английского языка начинаю уставать. И мне нужен взрослый , а не парень который приехал поработать учителем как и я.

----------


## Remarque

А почему ты решилась устроиться именно в Пекине? Не проще ли было перебраться в какой-нибудь крупный российский город? У меня вот один друг в Москве около года назад нашёл какую-то его заинтересовавшую вакансию в Крыму в сфере облуживания. И опыта работы у него особо-то и не было. Но он решился, поехал туда, да так и остался там. Говорит, что там ему намного лучше, чем в Москве. Кстати, в Москве он тоже страдал от одиночества, а в Крыму уже нашёл себе подружку. Да там же действительно намного проще с кем-то познакомиться, учитывая большое количество туристов.

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Но , вообще сейчас меня больше интересует материальная сторона . Если я понимаю, что мужчина не может меня обеспечить, то он для меня уже автоматически как то теряет свой статус.


 А зачем мужчина должен вас обеспечивать? Что вы ему можете дать взамен? С таким подходом вам конечно долго еще придется искать серьёзного мужчину, разве только он не будет намного старше вас. 
Расскажите лучше про Китай? Щас там коронавирус бушует, вы принимаете какие-нибудь меры предосторожности? А то нацепляете там вирусов а потом одарите любимого мужчину который должен вас обеспечивать.

----------


## tempo

Человек из будущего, человек-нихао ищет кандидата на заполнение вакансии с определёнными параметрами. Нормальный экономическо-рыночный подход.
Заметим также, что корона-вирусом, т.е. наличием короны завышенных ожиданий, мадемуазель нихуа ни разу не страдает )
Сейчас и tempora, и mores именно таковы.

----------


## Человек из будущего

Да я ничего против не имею, хорошие экономически выгодные предложения это наше всё, куда же сейчас без этого, товарно-рыночные отношения они везде, жизнь такая, видимо не от хорошей жизни. 
Ну про вирусы интересно узнать из первых уст, я в прошлом году с одним китайцем ехал в автобусе, подружился, он сказал что я хороший человек ) А его звали Лёша ( ну так он себя сам называл ). По русски кстати более-менее сносно говорил, был проездом из Краснодара.

----------


## Liza

Ой , я так и знала , что сейчас начнутся такие вопросы ... да, конечно , мужчина не должен и не обязан) так же как и я ему не обязана ни чем

----------


## Liza

Не волнуйтесь за мое здоровье, я не страдаю коронавирусом . Хожу в маске, с китайцами не целуюсь  :Wink:

----------


## Liza

Remarque, я хочу в Москву . Но почему то я тупанула сильно, когда были возможность и деньги переехать в Москву , я сильно страдала , у меня была несчастная любовь, потом деньги закончились, и меня понесло в Китай . Чисто спонтанно я оказалась в Пекине , и вот я стараюсь накопить сумму , мне тяжело в финансовом плане., постоянно натыкаюсь на аферистов всю жизнь. Не получается пока в этом плане. И этот долбаный вирус вообще не во время , сейчас весь месяц без работы ,  в марте без зарплаты останусь :Frown:

----------


## June

> Если я понимаю, что мужчина не может меня обеспечить, то он для меня уже автоматически как то теряет свой статус.


 Обычно мужчин окольцовывают, когда они ещё не могут, но уже подают большие надежды. Если мужчина финансово обеспечен, но ещё не окольцован, тебе придётся решить задачу, которую не смогли решить другие претендентки. Кстати, не думаю, что задача очень сложная. Или искать необработанную заготовку и выстругивать из неё то, что тебе нужно.

----------


## Liza

Немного добавлю, почему я хочу , чтобы мужчина помогал в фин плане . Может вы поймёте ... я росла в семье , где был полный матриархат . Моя мать пахала как ломовая лошадь, она была частным предпринимателем . Всю жизнь моталась в Турцию , с самого моего рождения . Я привыкла к обеспеченной жизни . Отец подкаблучник, склонный к алкоголизму, всегда был как тряпка на ее фоне. Он был просто как водитель у неё. Хотя мог бы быть директором завода, как он рассказывает по пьяни . Но , решил бухать и подчиняться моей матери. Она ему кстати изменяла, и он это знал. Всю жизнь они срались, постоянно хотели развестись , но видимо я была причиной , которая удерживала мою мать от развода. Она боялась , что не справится со мной одна. Видимо так . И вот , когда я училась в 10 классе, она покончила с собой. 
У неё были большие долги , ее кинули на деньги . Она выкинулась с крыши отеля в Стамбуле. Ей было почти 47 лет . Я не хочу жить как моя мать , я не хочу стать такой же психопаткой , и оставить своего ребёнка (если он у меня будет когда нибудь) сиротой. Я просто ад пережила , когда ее не стало. Она была самым любимым человеком в моей жизни. И после этого, я наверно разучилась любить .

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Ой , я так и знала , что сейчас начнутся такие вопросы ... да, конечно , мужчина не должен и не обязан) так же как и я ему не обязана ни чем


 Вопросы как вопросы, ничего личного, просто мнения. А что вы можете быть должны обеспеченному состоявшемуся мужчине? Если он уже состоялся, значит у него уже всё налажено, и что он у вас может спросить чтоб вы ему были должны? Чтобы вы ему на кухне кухарили или чтобы что? ) Что касаемо интима, думаю и с этим у него проблем не будет, в любом случае может купить себе любую барышню.

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Не волнуйтесь за мое здоровье, я не страдаю коронавирусом . Хожу в маске, с китайцами не целуюсь


 Спасибо Лиза, успокоили, переживаем мы за наших граждан. Правильно маска в Китае - это уже необходимость. 
А какую китайскую кухню вы предпочитаете? Есть что-нибудь любимое? Вы находитесь в самом Пекине?

----------


## Liza

[QUOTE=tempo;177778]Человек из будущего, человек-нихао ищет кандидата на заполнение вакансии с определёнными параметрами. Нормальный экономическо-рыночный подход.
У меня есть имя вообще то, я Лиза , если вы так невнимательны .

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Немного добавлю, почему я хочу , чтобы мужчина помогал в фин плане . Может вы поймёте ... я росла в семье , где был полный матриархат . Моя мать пахала как ломовая лошадь, она была частным предпринимателем . Всю жизнь моталась в Турцию , с самого моего рождения . Я привыкла к обеспеченной жизни . Отец подкаблучник, склонный к алкоголизму, всегда был как тряпка на ее фоне. Он был просто как водитель у неё. Хотя мог бы быть директором завода, как он рассказывает по пьяни . Но , решил бухать и подчиняться моей матери. Она ему кстати изменяла, и он это знал. Всю жизнь они срались, постоянно хотели развестись , но видимо я была причиной , которая удерживала мою мать от развода. Она боялась , что не справится со мной одна. Видимо так . И вот , когда я училась в 10 классе, она покончила с собой. 
> У неё были большие долги , ее кинули на деньги . Она выкинулась с крыши отеля в Стамбуле. Ей было почти 47 лет . Я не хочу жить как моя мать , я не хочу стать такой же психопаткой , и оставить своего ребёнка (если он у меня будет когда нибудь) сиротой. Я просто ад пережила , когда ее не стало. Она была самым любимым человеком в моей жизни. И после этого, я наверно разучилась любить .


 Знаете, мне кажется нет в России семьи и людей, которых бы не кидали, сама система этому способствует. От этого нет никаких гарантий, всегда найдется кто-то хитрее и умнее, кто может вас и меня обмануть. Риски были есть и будут всегда, если деньги можно заработать, то здоровье - это очень важный ресурс, его и нужно беречь. 
Ну да, чтобы иметь ребёнка нужна какая-то стабильность, не с пустым карманом конечно, это естественно.

----------


## Человек из будущего

> У меня есть имя вообще то, я Лиза , если вы так невнимательны .


 Лиза не обижайтесь, расскажите про свои прежние отношения, если таковые были.

----------


## Remarque

> Remarque, я хочу в Москву . Но почему то я тупанула сильно, когда были возможность и деньги переехать в Москву , я сильно страдала , у меня была несчастная любовь, потом деньги закончились, и меня понесло в Китай . Чисто спонтанно я оказалась в Пекине , и вот я стараюсь накопить сумму , мне тяжело в финансовом плане., постоянно натыкаюсь на аферистов всю жизнь. Не получается пока в этом плане. И этот долбаный вирус вообще не во время , сейчас весь месяц без работы ,  в марте без зарплаты останусь


 . 
Лиза,  устройся официанткой, чтобы были деньги на билет в Москву и карманные расходы на первое время. У меня есть в Москве хорошая знакомая, которая может тебе помочь устроиться к ним на работу в аэропорту. Ну это на первое время, пока не подыщешь себе более подходящую работу. Опыт работы у них там не требуется. Эта знакомая помогла бы тебе и посыскать квартиру, а может, предложила бы даже пожить у неё за небольшую сумму, да и просто моральную поддержку бы оказала.

----------


## Liza

Человек из будущего, я ответила . Мне никто не должен, просто я привыкла к обеспеченной жизни. Я могу и сама заработать больше ста тысяч рублей в месяц .

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Человек из будущего, я ответила . Мне никто не должен, просто я привыкла к обеспеченной жизни. Я могу и сама заработать больше ста тысяч рублей в месяц .


 Вот и отлично, хорошо что я не привык, и могу жить по средствам.  :Smile: 
Вопрос в другом, вот вы смотрите на финансовую сторону, а если человек с деньгами но мягко говоря будет не совсем хороший, вы как будете относиться. Кстати среди обеспеченных и богатых, больше шансов встретить вора, бандита, мошенника и тому подобное, имейте ввиду.

----------


## Liza

Remarque, да я пока хочу в Китае поработать . У меня виза до сентября . Там дальше буду думать. Спасибо за поддержку . Официанткой я в любом случае не стану работать .

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Remarque, да я пока хочу в Китае поработать . У меня виза до сентября . Там дальше буду думать. Спасибо за поддержку . Официанткой я в любом случае не стану работать .


 Классно, а я в Южную Корею летал, правда меня депортировали.

----------


## Liza

Про отношения , у меня их как таковых не было. В 20 лет сильно была влюблена в своего директора на работе, он естественно женат, ну так был недолгий романчик. Он мне не помогал, собственно и на этом все. Долго я конечно по нему убивалась , прям вообще подпортила себе жизнь. Слава богу , отпустило . Сейчас кстати, мне нравится один мужчина , но он особо без денег и к тому же алиментщик . Я сомневаюсь , что мне нужно действовать в его сторону.

----------


## Remarque

> Remarque, да я пока хочу в Китае поработать . У меня виза до сентября . Там дальше буду думать. Спасибо за поддержку . Официанткой я в любом случае не стану работать .


 Понятно. Не за что) А вообще, если тебе нужна обеспеченная жизнь, то, наверное, нужно уезжать из Китая в Японию, Южную Корею, Канаду, США, Австралию или Западную Европу. Я и сам сейчас живу в Германии, хотя и регулярно бываю в Москве. 

А что с твоим отцом? Ты поддерживаешь с ним контакт?

----------


## Человек из будущего

А этот мужчина вам чем понравился? Чем вызван интерес к нему?

----------


## Liza

И он ещё живет в маленьком городе на дальнем востоке . А я уже нажилась по горло в провинциях

----------


## Liza

> А этот мужчина вам чем понравился? Чем вызван интерес к нему?


 Внешне симпатичен , весёлый , общительный .

----------


## Человек из будущего

> И он ещё живет в маленьком городе на дальнем востоке . А я уже нажилась по горло в провинциях


 А я вот наоборот не могу жить в мегаполисе, видите у людей разное восприятие и необходимые условия.
Я терпеть не могу толкотню в метро, терпеть не могу пробки, мне не нравится жить в многоквартирном многоэтажном доме и тратить время чтобы выйти на улицу, вообще не люблю бетонные коробки. Я люблю природу, у меня брат в Москве, и в общем-то я ему не завидую )

----------


## Remarque

> Внешне симпатичен , весёлый , общительный .


 Это однозначно положительные качества. А у тебя с ним большая разница в возрасте?

----------


## Liza

Да, с отцом хорошие отношения, несмотря на его пьянки и унижения меня. Подруга моя вышла замуж за японца , но вроде как они живут не богато, я не спрашиваю у неё на эту тему. Да и в Германии тоже живут мои бывшие подруги, двойняшки, одна юрист , вторая архитектор . У них все хорошо .

----------


## Liza

> Это однозначно положительные качества. А у тебя с ним большая разница в возрасте?


 Нет , он старше на 4 года.

----------


## Liza

Забыла, про китайскую еду ... питаюсь в основном лапшой или рисом , все очень остро для меня. Ничего экзотического не пробую, никаких змей, летучих мышей и прочее))) китайцы извращенцы , жрут все, что шевелится. Вот и появляются у них всякие вирусы..

----------


## Remarque

Лиза, раз тебе тот мужчина нравится, то не упускай свой шанс. Время же не стоит на месте. То, что алиментщик, это мелочь, как и то, где он живёт. В конце концов, из провинции можно перебраться в крупный город, если так хочется.

----------


## Liza

Ну , поживем увидим .. пока что, я не собираюсь все бросать и мчать к нему , варить борщи.. эх, ну вот что я за женщина ...

----------


## Liza

Ой, и он к тому же невыездной . Он порезал человека ножом , сейчас ждёт решения суда . Я говорила , что меня тянет на аморальных. И так же любить выпить. Так что , все таки минусов очень много.

----------


## Remarque

Тогда даже не знаю) А откуда у тебя интерес к такому брутальному типу мужчин? Нередко они же мачо, меняющие своих женщин, как перчатки.

----------


## Blueberry

Привет Лиза.
По твоему общению здесь трудно представить, что могут быть какие-то проблемы в реале. Хотя... Недавно посчастливилось мне пообщаться с одной тревожно-мнительной экстраверткой, которая тоже мечтает о семье и нормальных друзьях, А получается, что ей за 40 и мужчин нормальных для нее нет.
Потом переживает, что подружка ее кинула.

А как ты нашла работу учителем там?
Я вот тоже английский знаю хорошо, но вот не знаю, смогла бы сделать такой смелый шаг и отправится туда.
Ты молодец.

Насчет душевных проблем. Я бы к психологам ходить не стала. Пробовала и поняла, что толку нет. 
Лучше научится вести диалог с собой и подсознание подскажет, где выход. Хоть лёгких путей и не будет, но будет новое ощущение цели в жизни, и свое здоровое отношение выработается к несовершенству в этой жизни.
Твое подсознание гораздо умнее всех психологов вместе взятых.

----------


## Liza

Меня тянет на таких , потому что это типаж моего отца, а девочки бессознательно выбирают мужей, похожих на отцов . Я это отчетливо понимаю , мне психолог говорила. Ну она мне говорила, что нужно наладить отношения с отцом , тогда я не буду искать его замену в муже. Но у меня итак хорошие отношения с отцом , поэтому я не знаю как ещё я должна что то улучшать . Это уже судьба блин по ходу

----------


## Liza

Blueberry, привет) Я интроверт страшный , ты даже не представляешь ! Просто мне сейчас легко писать здесь, так как я давно уже хотела вылить из себя все накопившееся . Тем более , для меня это все анонимно, никто не знает , что  
Я сижу на такого рода сайтах. Вот, а по поводу работы учителем , все спонтанно  , я сама в шоке , насколько круто я поменяла свою жизнь . Просто наткнулась в Инстаграм на предложение от одной девочки поехать в Китай , а меня тогда были большие проблемы в плане денег. Я вообще на последние деньги собралась и уехала. Абсолютно без опыта , без представления что и как. Просто фортануло . Мой английский так себе, обычный разговорный , поначалу я жутко тупила, сейчас более менее уже чувствую себя уверенно. Вот такие чудеса . Приезжай , если хочешь  :Big Grin:

----------


## Liza

Remarque, да они не брутальные , а просто распиздяи , не знаю можно так писать или нет :EEK!:

----------


## Remarque

Лиза, это доморощенный стереотип, что женщины выбирают себе мужей, характером похожих на их отцов. Да, бывает, конечно, и такое, но далеко не всегда. Не стоит всех под одну гребёнку. У каждого всё индивидуально. У меня у самого есть как родные, так и двооюродные сёстры, которые замужем за мужчинами ни капли не похожими характером на их отцов. И сёстры вполне счастливы с ними. Более того, две сестры даже специально поспешили поскорей выйти замуж, чтобы не жить больше с родителями. Их и мама, и отец конкретно достали. Было бы очень странно, если бы они при этом выбрали бы себе ещё мужей с характером отца. Да они от него поскорей свалили)

----------


## Liza

Может и так . Но у меня то это уже конкретно сдвиг по фазе. А ещё мне говорили , что у меня мазохизм . Если у меня подсознательный мазохизм и роль жертвы, то я и буду выбирать тех, кто будет мне причинять боль . Так и выходит на данный момент . А ведь я все прорабатывала , прощала все обиды . Поэтому я и в ступоре, а что делать с этим.

----------


## Remarque

А как долго ты проходила в своё время психотерапию? И что конкретно там было?

----------


## June

Liza, ты пишешь, что не хочешь жить как твоя мать. Наверно, и семью такую же тоже не хочешь. Но ни в какой другой семье ты не жила. Это не твоя вина, но это проблема, и очень серьёзная, думаю - краеугольная. Родители - главные люди в нашей жизни, но учиться можно не только у них. Есть друзья, знакомые, книжки наконец. Я думаю, ты сможешь создать свою семью, если увидишь, как её создают другие. Как живут в счастливых семьях. Поймёшь, что именно нужно искать и как действовать.

----------


## Liza

Remarque, да я не проходила конкретно с психотерапевтом . Один раз была у психолога и все .

----------


## Liza

Я сама занималась , выписывала на бумаге все , писала письма . Медитации делала , тета Хилинг, ещё какие то методики , я уже не помню.

----------


## Liza

Remarque, ты мне можешь дать контакт твоей знакомой в Москве ? Я улетаю 13 числа . Мой рейс во Владивосток отменили сегодня, и я решила лететь в Москву . Из за этого вируса все пошло наперекосяк  :Frown:

----------


## Liza

June, у меня уже нет сил заниматься этими вопросами, смотреть на других .. опять жопа с деньгами , у меня вся энергия уходит на выживание . Я так устала тянуть эту лямку одной.  Мне нужно налаживать свою эту сферу сейчас. Деньги утекают вообще как вода. Не умею жить по средствам  :Confused:

----------


## Irjdjjd

Liza жизнь с таким испортишь еще больше себе, нормального надо

----------


## Liza

> Liza жизнь с таким испортишь еще больше себе, нормального надо


 Знаю, только негде его взять.. нормальные уже заняты в основном . Из семьи я не собираюсь никого уводить, естественно.

----------


## June

> нормальные уже заняты в основном.


 С одной стороны, всё так. С другой, смотрю по сторонам, очень много одиноких вокруг. Среди них есть совсем упоротые, но есть и почти нормальные, в чём-то даже на голову выше окружающих. Из известных - например, Перельман. Или вот сосед у меня, прямо как дядя Стёпа из книжки, наверное 2.20 ростом, богатырского телосложения, без вредных привычек, работает, себя обеспечивает, но никогда у него никого не было. И сестрица у него такая же точно. Кажется, человеку не хватает одного шага до счастья, но он его почему-то не делает, и опыт показывает, что не сделает никогда.

----------


## tempo

> у меня вся энергия уходит на выживание 
> Не умею жить по средствам 

Уверен, так не только с деньгами, истеричные метания во всём.
Лечится исключительно дисципплиной, курсом в несколько лет.
Совместимость лечения с так называемыми "отношениями" крайне сомнительна.

----------


## Remarque

> Remarque, ты мне можешь дать контакт твоей знакомой в Москве ? Я улетаю 13 числа . Мой рейс во Владивосток отменили сегодня, и я решила лететь в Москву . Из за этого вируса все пошло наперекосяк


 .Хорошо, завтра скину тебе сюда в личку. Вы с ней, кстати, практически ровесницы.

----------


## Liza

Все было бы нормально в плане денег, если бы не случился этот коронавирус . А сейчас я без работы , экстренно лечу в Москву , и без понятия , что дальше .. честно, я заставляю себя жить через силу, придумаваю какие то мотивации , что нужно заработать , нужно слетать отдохнуть , заняться спортом , и тд. Но по факту , я предпочла бы уснуть и не  проснуться.

----------


## Irjdjjd

> Все было бы нормально в плане денег, если бы не случился этот коронавирус . А сейчас я без работы , экстренно лечу в Москву , и без понятия , что дальше .. честно, я заставляю себя жить через силу, придумаваю какие то мотивации , что нужно заработать , нужно слетать отдохнуть , заняться спортом , и тд. Но по факту , я предпочла бы уснуть и не  проснуться.


 Ага то все заняты, то коронавирус)) завтра что-то новое придумаете

----------


## Remarque

Лиза, проверь личку. Тебе нужно в первую очередь привести нервы в порядок.
Надеюсь, что у тебя в Москве всё нормально сложится.
Ну а в крайнем случае перебирайся в Германию. Можешь даже погостить у меня в Берлине. Научу тебя немецкому) Ты говорила, что у тебя в Германии живут две подруги.

----------


## Liza

> Ага то все заняты, то коронавирус)) завтра что-то новое придумаете


 Иди в жопу , без тебя разберусь .

----------


## Liza

Remarque, я немного туплю , я не поняла отправилось тебе личное сообщение или нет. Спасибо за помощь ! Да все нормально будет , я справлюсь .

----------


## Liza

Действительно. Я все придумала сама.. как же я раньше не догадалась .. коронавирус я придумала , только почему то  сейчас все на карантине и работы для учителей нет. А ещё наверно есть какой-то Вася или Петя ,нормальный и 
Свободный, который хочет на мне жениться , а я что то в упор его не замечаю ... как же такое может быть?? Вот я тупица , напридумывала себе проблем . Просто оборжаться со смеху .

----------


## June

Коронавирус - реальная проблема. Вчера читал, китайцы массово увольняют иностранных пилотов, потому что количество рейсов сократилось а 60% - 90%. Понятно, что проблема не только у пилотов.

А свободных, действительно, много. Вряд ли они знают о твоём существовании и хотят жениться. Все не без проблем, но у многих проблемы решаемы. И решить их не хватит то ли воли, то ли ума, то ли чего-то ещё.

----------


## tempo

Насчёт Васи или Пети не знаю, но Саша, давно и безуспешно пытающийся жениться на мазохистках, выловленных на су-форумах, точно есть.
Замечу также, что садомазоигры всегда и неизбежно подразумевают обмен ролями, что весьма неожиданно для чистых душою и разумом участников ))

----------


## Irjdjjd

> Иди в жопу , без тебя разберусь .


 Сама иди, дилдак тебе в жопу а не жениха, чепуха беспонтовая  :Big Grin:

----------


## Remarque

[QUOTE=tempo;177893]Насчёт Васи или Пети не знаю, но Саша, давно и безуспешно пытающийся жениться на мазохистках, выловленных на су-форумах, точно есть.
Замечу также, что садомазоигры всегда и неизбежно подразумевают обмен ролями, что весьма неожиданно для чистых душою и разумом участников ))[/QUOTEТемпо, ты-то чего лезешь? Если не в состоянии помочь или поддержать как-то морально топикстартера, то воздержись хотя бы от своих извращённых опусов. Не засоряй ими тему. Походу у тебя в жизни во всём хреново, раз постоянно бросаешься с визгливым лаем на юзеров за многие обиды нанесённые тебе ранее в реальной жизни. Никто же не виноват, что все твои знакомые и родственники порвали с тобой контакты. Это уже твоя личная заслуга, учитывая твой мерзопакостный характер.

----------


## Remarque

> Remarque, я немного туплю , я не поняла отправилось тебе личное сообщение или нет. Спасибо за помощь ! Да все нормально будет , я справлюсь .


  Да, оно пришло. Я тебе на него ответил.

----------


## tempo

Remarquё, твои полаивающие фантазии о моей личной жизни ещё ни разу не подтвердились.
Тогда как твоя простигосподи личная протекает в прямом эфире уж который год.
Касаемо поддержки, я полностью поддерживаю твои устремления. Мазосовет да садолюбовь ))

----------


## Remarque

Тэмпо, что ты за мной постоянно бегаешь по форуму? Ты озабоченный, что ли? Ты мне не интересен, больной извращенец. Засунь свои фантазии себе поглубже. Это ты тут у нас спец по садо-мазо. Один из твоих партнёров заразил тебя спидом, пока ты там с ним кувыркался в кровати. А теперь ты болен и всеми покинут, даже всеми своими родственниками. Поэтому и брызгаешь тут слюной в бессильной злобе, ущерб.

----------


## tempo

Liza, я читал, что всех возвращающихся из Китая помещают на две недели на карантин.
Это как? Под замОк в некую больницу..?

----------


## tempo

Remarquё, ты постоянно всплываешь везде, с безумными и отнюдь не христианскими гомофантазиями.
Сходил бы на причастие и до кучи на отчитку, что ли )

----------


## Remarque

Пэмпо, я же не виноват в твоей нетрадиционной ориентации. Просто твоё заболевание от  малознакомого тебе бойфренда - это тебе урок. Надеюсь, ты его усвоил на будущее.

----------


## tempo

Remarquё, когда следующий раз будешь влажно фантазировать на гомотемы, вспомни, кто тут у нас ни разу неженат и бездетен, уж не ты ли, а тако ж не забудь вписать в покаянную памятку грешок лжи и грешок оговора )

----------


## Liza

> Сама иди, дилдак тебе в жопу а не жениха, чепуха беспонтовая


 Ебанутый , иди вздёрнись ! В жопу тебя ебать будут , педрила

----------


## Wasted

Лиза, удачи тебе!

----------


## Liza

> Liza, я читал, что всех возвращающихся из Китая помещают на две недели на карантин.
> Это как? Под замОк в некую больницу..?


  Без понятия , по ходу да, в какую то больницу. Надеюсь , меня не поместят )

----------


## Liza

> Лиза, удачи тебе!


 Спасибо  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Liza

Надеюсь , ты скоро сдохнешь , беспонтовый уебок Irjdjjd

----------


## Liza

Wasted, да это моя боль ) иногда жалею , что я не мужик, у меня не было бы столько  нужд в одеждах и косметике . Плюс я сама плачу аренду, недешевые авиабилеты, еду и тд. Отец немного может помочь, но совсем незначительно. Стараюсь экономить как могу.

----------


## Liza

Админы, удалите и заблокируйте этого Irjdjjd из моей темы

----------


## tempo

> Надеюсь , меня не поместят 

Лучше лететь рейсом на Мск. В случае карантина не придётся вкушать прелести провинциальных больниц.

----------


## Irjdjjd

> Ебанутый , иди вздёрнись ! В жопу тебя ебать будут , педрила


 Вот почему тебя никто не хочет и не будет хотеть, желаю тебя в 100 крат, того, что ты желаешь мне

----------


## Remarque

> Remarquё, когда следующий раз будешь влажно фантазировать на гомотемы, вспомни, кто тут у нас ни разу неженат и бездетен, уж не ты ли, а тако ж не забудь вписать в покаянную памятку грешок лжи и грешок оговора )


 Пэмпо, так у меня подружка в Москве, на которой я хоть завтра могу жениться. Она только за) А вот у тебя не было никого, да на тебя никто и не позарится. Твой последний бойфренд выгнал тебя из своей квартиры, когда ты жил у него в квартире в Москве, по твоим же словам. Кстати, этот тот самый, кто заразил тебя? Ты бы с него хоть компенсацию потребовал бы.

----------


## Liza

Tempo, я как раз и лечу туда. Так что все норм ! Я думала полететь сначала во Владивосток через Южную Корею, но испугалась , может в Сеуле бы меня и забрали на карантин.

----------


## Irjdjjd

АДМИНЫ ФОРУМА ЗАБАНЬТЕ ЮЗЕРА "LIZA" ТАК КАК ОН НАРУШИЛ ПЕРВЫМ ПРАВИЛА ФОРУМА А  ИМЕННО: ОСКОРБЛЕНИЯ ПОЛЬЗОВАТЕЛЯ И ВТОРОЕ 
*ПРИЗЫВ К САМОУБИЙСТВУ*

----------


## Liza

> Вот почему тебя никто не хочет и не будет хотеть, желаю тебя в 100 крат, того, что ты желаешь мне


  Ну главное , что тебя все хотят ! Все, пока !

----------


## Wasted

> Wasted, да это моя боль ) иногда жалею , что я не мужик, у меня не было бы столько  нужд в одеждах и косметике . Плюс я сама плачу аренду, недешевые авиабилеты, еду и тд. Отец немного может помочь, но совсем незначительно. Стараюсь экономить как могу.


 
Да это не зависит от гендера)
У меня есть давний приятель с такой же проблемой. Долг в 600 баксов мне отдал лишь спустя четыре года, да и то благодаря свалившемуся наследству.

----------


## Liza

Ладно, ребят, спасибо за общение  ! У меня тут срач в теме, может меня щас забанят . всех целую , желаю удачи , хорошего настроения!

----------


## Remarque

> АДМИНЫ ФОРУМА ЗАБАНЬТЕ ЮЗЕРА "LIZA" ТАК КАК ОН НАРУШИЛ ПЕРВЫМ ПРАВИЛА ФОРУМА А  ИМЕННО: ОСКОРБЛЕНИЯ ПОЛЬЗОВАТЕЛЯ И ВТОРОЕ 
> *ПРИЗЫВ К САМОУБИЙСТВУ*


 Так ты первый спровоцировал её, так какие у тебя к ней претензии? Кстати, твои прежние аккаунты уже здесь забанены, не так ли? Ты под новым вылезло?

----------


## Liza

> Да это не зависит от гендера)
> У меня есть давний приятель с такой же проблемой. Долг в 600 баксов мне отдал лишь спустя четыре года, да и то благодаря свалившемуся наследству.


 Ого, ну главное что вернул !! Я вообще сама не люблю занимать , ну и давать в долг соответсвенно)

----------


## Liza

Remarque, не говори. Довёл меня до бешенства , и ещё оскорбил . А я должна молчать в тряпочку ? Хера с два

----------


## tempo

И опять, Remarquё, ты лжёшь, приписывая мне свои гомофантазии.
Не раз наблюдав, как ты называешь случайных знакомых "друзьями" и "подругами", представляю, _что_ именно тебя ждёт в Москве )

----------


## Remarque

> Remarque, не говори. Довёл меня до бешенства , и ещё оскорбил . А я должна молчать в тряпочку ? Хера с два


 Лиза, да вряд ли тебя забанят, скорее это я схлопочу бессрочный бан)

----------


## Irjdjjd

> Так ты первый спровоцировал её, так какие у тебя к ней претензии? Кстати, твои прежние аккаунты уже здесь забанены, не так ли? Ты под новым вылезло?


 Где первый? Написал ей что то все заняты, то коронавирус а завтра что-то новое придумает, в ответ написала иди в жопу. Так что рыцарь мушкетер и ты не прав, а второе про какие аккаунты идет речь? Где факты? Ипы сюда предоставляй, аргументируй, а то я могу сказать, что ты спидоздник Tempo спидом заразил, догадки свои можешь оставить при себе

----------


## Remarque

> И опять, Remarquё, ты лжёшь, приписывая мне свои гомофантазии.
> Не раз наблюдав, как ты называешь случайных знакомых "друзьями" и "подругами", представляю, _что_ именно тебя ждёт в Москве )


 Пэмпо, у меня все друзья  - надёжные люди, на которых можно положиться в трудную минуту. Иначе они для меня лишь приятели. А вот твои "друзья" - это те, кто выставляют тебя из квартиры, как уже было в Москве. Да и прочие твои прежние "друзья" порвали с тобой всякие связи после твоего заболевания.

----------


## Remarque

> Где первый? Написал ей что то все заняты, то коронавирус а завтра что-то новое придумает, в ответ написала иди в жопу. Так что рыцарь мушкетер и ты не прав, а второе про какие аккаунты идет речь? Где факты? Ипы сюда предоставляй, аргументируй, а то я могу сказать, что ты спидоздник Tempo спидом заразил, догадки свои можешь оставить при себе


 Так пэмпо сам же опровергнет твою инфу. Я тебе уже привёл аргумент, что ты первый её спровоцировал. Вот и давай аргументируй и доказывай, что она сама коронавирус придумала, по твоим же словам из твоего первого коммента ей. Коронавирус - это факт. И то, что из-за него стали массово увольнять людей - это тоже факт. Ты с чем-то не согласен? Тогда опровергни. Я жду. Поехали.

----------


## Irjdjjd

> Пэмпо, у меня все друзья  - надёжные люди, на которых можно положиться в трудную минуту. Иначе они для меня лишь приятели. А вот твои "друзья" - это те, кто выставляют тебя из квартиры, как уже было в Москве. Да и прочие твои прежние "друзья" порвали с тобой всякие связи после твоего заболевания.


 Есть статья о неразглашении мед информации, зачем ты без согласия юзера "Tempo" разглашаешь вид его заболевания? Это его личное, надо быть людьми а не скатываться, то обзывать меня гафном Лиза, то теревенить про спиды, вы должны поддерживать друг дружку из-за такой вот фигни Мир начинает быть гафном

----------


## Remarque

Пэмпо уже и сам неоднократно упоминал на форуме про своё заболевание, соответственно, ни о каком разглашение медицинской тайны не может быть и речи, так что не передёргивай. Или просто не ври. И твой пэмпо всегда первым меня провоцирует, на что я ему и отвечаю. Вы с ним оба провокаторы. Вот именно из-за таких людей, как вы с ним, в мире и много дерьма.

----------


## Irjdjjd

> Так пэмпо сам же опровергнет твою инфу. Я тебе уже привёл аргумент, что ты первый её спровоцировал. Вот и давай аргументируй и доказывай, что она сама коронавирус придумала, по твоим же словам из твоего первого коммента ей. Коронавирус - это факт. И то, что из-за него стали массово увольнять людей - это тоже факт. Ты с чем-то не согласен? Тогда опровергни. Я жду. Поехали.


 Во первых никто никого не провоцировал а указал на отмазки это раз, второе если кто-то считает это провокацией, пора идти к психологу, при чем тут коронавирус сама придумала, обьективнее смотри на вещи

----------


## Irjdjjd

> Пэмпо уже и сам неоднократно упоминал на форуме про своё заболевание, соответственно, ни о каком разглашение медицинской тайны не может быть и речи, так что не передёргивай. Или просто не ври. И твой пэмпо всегда первым меня провоцирует, на что я ему и отвечаю. Вы с ним оба провокаторы. Вот именно из-за таких людей, как вы с ним, в мире и много дерьма.


 При чем тут вы? Ты себе отдавай отчет, ты заступаешься за Лизу, которая не права и обзывает первая людей, если ты заступаешься за тех кто не прав и поддерживаешь их, то все понятно ясно, на сем дискусию прекращаю

----------


## Liza

> Во первых никто никого не провоцировал а указал на отмазки это раз, второе если кто-то считает это провокацией, пора идти к психологу, при чем тут коронавирус сама придумала, обьективнее смотри на вещи


 Ты реально дебил или как? Всмысле блять при чем вирус? Ты в Китае или где? Может ты здесь работаешь? Я должна была выйти на работу 1 февраля! Ты думаешь, мне деньги не нужны? Я готова пахать по 12 часов и не пикнуть. Сама я придумала отмазку! Да я вся красными пятнами покрылась от злости !

----------


## Wasted

> Ого, ну главное что вернул !! Я вообще сама не люблю занимать , ну и давать в долг соответсвенно)


 
Ну я знал, что рано или поздно вернёт, знакомы 12 лет, просто вот такая у него проблема, что "деньги — очень странный предмет: вот они есть, и сразу их нет" от неумения отказывать себе а сиюминутных желаниях. Но больше я ему не одолжу))))

----------


## Remarque

> Во первых никто никого не провоцировал а указал на отмазки это раз, второе если кто-то считает это провокацией, пора идти к психологу, при чем тут коронавирус сама придумала, обьективнее смотри на вещи


 А может, это тебе пора уже к психологу, раз с первого коммента начинаешь грубить топкстартеру? Или тебе проще не вчитываясь особо в тему, что-то брякнуть, а остальные там уже за тебя додумывать должны? Аргументов я от тебя пока что не услышал, ты просто перевёл стрелки.

----------


## Remarque

> При чем тут вы? Ты себе отдавай отчет, ты заступаешься за Лизу, которая не права и обзывает первая людей, если ты заступаешься за тех кто не прав и поддерживаешь их, то все понятно ясно, на сем дискусию прекращаю


 Молодец, переобулся прямо в воздухе и гордо улетел, не предоставив никаких аргументов)

----------


## Remarque

Лиза, расскажи немного про Пекин, если не трудно) Интересно же. Какие там цены, например?

----------


## Liza

Irjdjjd, ты по факту обоснуй в чем отмазка?? Сначала пишешь херню, доводишь человека , а потом ждёшь чего??? Что я должна вежливо отвечать?  Так ты мне нагрубил в ответ ещё хлеще. Так что, просто твои высеры не имеют никакого основания!

----------


## Liza

Ну здесь цены чуть повыше чем в России . Бытовая химия, косметика заметно  дороже. Еда в принципе тоже не дешевая. Шоколадки маленькие стоят по 10 юаней , а я люблю вкусняшки . Покушать можно и на 30 юаней в какой нибудь кафэшке. Ну у меня примерно в день уходит по 100 юаней , не учитывая каких то покупок одежды и прочего. но не всегда . Сейчас я экономлю . Я кстати люблю ходить в Старбакс и другие кофейни , очень люблю кофе . Вот там да, я оставляю по 60 юаней . Аренда комнаты у меня 2500 юаней.

----------


## Liza

У меня ещё ситуация неприятная с мошенниками в ноябре . Я отработала 2 с лишним недели, и я должна была получить зарплату где то 6000 юаней , а по итогу всех учителей кинули , никому не заплатили . Это кстати не первый раз у меня, в прошлом году тоже такое было . Неприятно конечно.

----------


## Remarque

> Ну здесь цены чуть повыше чем в России . Бытовая химия, косметика заметно  дороже. Еда в принципе тоже не дешевая. Шоколадки маленькие стоят по 10 юаней , а я люблю вкусняшки . Покушать можно и на 30 юаней в какой нибудь кафэшке. Ну у меня примерно в день уходит по 100 юаней , не учитывая каких то покупок одежды и прочего. но не всегда . Сейчас я экономлю . Я кстати люблю ходить в Старбакс и другие кофейни , очень люблю кофе . Вот там да, я оставляю по 60 юаней . Аренда комнаты у меня 2500 юаней.


 Понятно) Я сейчас погуглил насчёт курса юаня. Один юань чуть больше 9-ти рублей. Но  при сравнении лучше округлять до 10-ти. А ты только комнату снимаешь? Однокомнатная квартира намного дороже?

----------


## Remarque

> У меня ещё ситуация неприятная с мошенниками в ноябре . Я отработала 2 с лишним недели, и я должна была получить зарплату где то 6000 юаней , а по итогу всех учителей кинули , никому не заплатили . Это кстати не первый раз у меня, в прошлом году тоже такое было . Неприятно конечно.


 А ты заявление в полицию не писала? Или это бесполезно?

----------


## Liza

Да , квартира дороже. Но мне нормально , для меня даже лучше. Я в России долго жила одна, у меня были очень сильные ночные кошмары периодически и сонные параличи . Так что я лучше себя чувствую , когда есть люди . Сейчас я кстати одна уже почти месяц живу , мои китайцы  у родственников . Здесь у меня норм квартира, двухэтажная , уютная.

----------


## Liza

Ты что , какое заявление .. я же не официально работаю.

----------


## Remarque

А сейчас у тебя больше нет кошмаров? Как ты с ними вообще прежде боролась?

----------


## Liza

> А сейчас у тебя больше нет кошмаров? Как ты с ними вообще прежде боролась?


 У меня вообще лет с 15-16 они были. Сейчас вроде норм , почти не снится  такого. Но при физической усталости , у меня бывают сильные слуховые  галлюцинации во сне. Я слышу музыку , какие то голоса, смех и прочее. Ну это особенность психики . Это бывает очень редко , слава богу. Кстати, раньше я вообще думаю, что у меня были выходы в астрал ) ну может я гоню , может у меня просто слабая психика . Вообщем, я пережила как то в себе это. Иногда спала со светом и включённым телевизором . Вот и все )

----------


## Wasted

Эххх.
Когда читал, как наши люди устраиваются в Китае учить английскому, всегда хотелось попробовать тоже, хоть страну посмотреть. Там же реально есть на что, одни поезда скоростные чего стоят.

----------


## Remarque

Помню, ты писала, что прежде увлекалась картами Таро. Нужно быть с этим поосторожней, особенно если сама убедишь себя во всём этом.

А чем ты сейчас вообще в свободное время занимаешься, пока не работаешь?

----------


## tempo

О Спиде я писал сам, это да, что есть, то есть, в полный рост.
Но подлое Remarquё, беря часть из сказанного мною, перемешивает это с ложью и своими гомофантазиями и вываливает эту кучу сюда. При этом якобы верует в боженьку.
Вполне библейски. Именно так поступали герои известного эпоса, фарисеи.
Оно не раз огребало с разных сторон за фамильярности и вынос личного имени (не ника) в общак, от тех, кого именует "друзья" и "подруги".
Оно из тех, кто при разговоре вносит своё лицо в личную зону собеседника, не замечая до прямого отпиха, что собеседнику это неприятно.
Какие "друзья"...  :Smile:  от таких шарахаются, узнав чуть ближе, и СПИДа не надо.

----------


## Remarque

Да пока что от тебя все шарахаются, как в вирте, так и в реальной жизни, ущербное ты существо. Без тебя на ветке так спокойно, пока ты не влезаешь о своими больными фантазиями.

----------


## tempo

> Эххх.
> Когда читал, как наши люди устраиваются в Китае учить английскому, всегда хотелось попробовать тоже, хоть страну посмотреть. 

Навучай беларускаму )
У нас же сейчас китайское нашествие + обращение к корням (ибо скидка на нефть больше не действует). Скоро перейдём на латиницу )

----------


## tempo

И опять ты, ...уё, лжёшь.
Реал полон, только теперь я от реала шарахаюсь, обжёгшись. Держу дистанцию.
Тебе злобно и обидно, что ты названо фарисеем, потому что это и есть твоя суть - душевный напёрсточник.

----------


## Remarque

Да мне вообще по фиг, унылое ты гавно. Это ты же за мной по форуму бегаешь, получая вновь и вновь пинки. Ну не любят тебя люди в реальной жизни, поэтому все и порвали с тобой контакты, видя твой озлобленный характер.

----------


## Blueberry

Понятно.

Интересная у тебя история. 

Учить группу - это так круто, особенно если с нуля так поезать.

Я бы тоже хотела попробовать учить английскому, у меня он на хорошем уровне, но терзают сомнения.

А ты и дальше хосншь работать учителем, когда домой вернешься?

У меня в детстве чудная была англичанка. Ей я обязана своим знанием.

----------


## tempo

Отлично! Всё как и дОлжно христианину, которого ты, уё лживое и трусливое, корчишь.
Молись погуще, цитируй святых отцев и лги дальше.
Авось заработаешь жисть вечную, в соответствующей локации.

----------


## Remarque

Скажи дальше, мерзопакостный ущерб. Ни капли не удивляет, что все твои близкие порвали с тобой какие-либо контакты. Нужно признать, что ты это заслужил.

----------


## tempo

Ну, если угодно, могу, это вполне тебя характеризует: МЕРЗОПАКОСТНЫЙ УЩЕРБ.
Хотя тебе лучше подойдёт вот это:

FAECES SANCTUS DUPLEX EST

Выруби у себя на узком лбу, в одну строчку как раз поместится. Чтоб сомнений ни у кого не оставалось с первого взгляда.
И на могилке завещай напИсать то же  :Smile: 

Касаемо моих родственников огорчу тебя, христианушко проповедничающее: у меня их всего трое на этой стороне бытия, и двое регулярно на связи по собственной инициативе. Хоть и знают о СПИДе. С тех пор, как я смог выбраться из полного пиздеца, им стало, наверное, проще, вот и всплыли, а я и не гоню.
Полная тишина с их стороны была, когда пиздец был свеж, нов и играл всеми красками.

----------


## Remarque

Пэмпо, иди лесом, мерзопакостный ущерб. Ты мне уже надоел. Сколько раз тебя ещё пинать, как шелудивую шавку? Я ни капли не уважаю такое дерьмо, как ты. И не верю ни одному твоему комменту. Сказки про своих якобы родственников можешь рассказывать другим.

----------


## Liza

Blueberry, в России я пока не собираюсь домой, пока что временно в Москве хочу переконтоваться , потом обратно в Китай , потом не знаю . Хочу  копить деньги и искать мужа. В России мне точно по 100 тыщ не будут платить за мой английский )

----------


## Liza

Ребят , я понимаю , мы здесь все собрались не от легкой судьбы. Да, у меня много злости внутри, вам тоже хочется посраться между собой, наверно это нужно . Но давайте будем поддерживать друг друга, а не засирать . Мы же все люди , в концов концов, со своими грехами и недостатками . Короче, давайте будем  лояльнее друг к другу.

----------


## Liza

> Помню, ты писала, что прежде увлекалась картами Таро. Нужно быть с этим поосторожней, особенно если сама убедишь себя во всём этом.
> 
> А чем ты сейчас вообще в свободное время занимаешься, пока не работаешь?


 Не, карты здесь не при чем . Это было до того, как я начала изучать таро. К сожалению , у меня в Китае нет хобби. Мне нравится рисовать, но как то нет настроя и вдохновления . Когда в России , хожу в фитнес клуб , иногда в бассейн, могу иногда вязать на спицах и крючком , меня успокаивает . Короче, мне нравится что нибудь руками делать . Я люблю косметику , даже училась на визажиста, но таланта у меня конечно нет . Да и с женщинами работать очень тяжело, так что визаж я забросила. Сейчас я в основном сижу на YouTube , я даже хочу начать что нибудь снимать , какие нибудь влоги , это помогло бы стать более раскрепощенной , может быть я займусь этим , кто знает )

----------


## Liza

А сейчас режим карантина , особо заниматься нечем, все по домам .господи мне осталась здесь три дня ! Для меня три месяца в Китае как пол года , вот правда .

----------


## Игорёк

> Немного добавлю, почему я хочу , чтобы мужчина помогал в фин плане . Может вы поймёте ... я росла в семье , где был полный матриархат . Моя мать пахала как ломовая лошадь, она была частным предпринимателем . Всю жизнь моталась в Турцию , с самого моего рождения . Я привыкла к обеспеченной жизни . Отец подкаблучник, склонный к алкоголизму, всегда был как тряпка на ее фоне. Он был просто как водитель у неё. Хотя мог бы быть директором завода, как он рассказывает по пьяни . Но , решил бухать и подчиняться моей матери. Она ему кстати изменяла, и он это знал. Всю жизнь они срались, постоянно хотели развестись , но видимо я была причиной , которая удерживала мою мать от развода. Она боялась , что не справится со мной одна. Видимо так . И вот , когда я училась в 10 классе, она покончила с собой. 
> У неё были большие долги , ее кинули на деньги . Она выкинулась с крыши отеля в Стамбуле. Ей было почти 47 лет . Я не хочу жить как моя мать , я не хочу стать такой же психопаткой , и оставить своего ребёнка (если он у меня будет когда нибудь) сиротой. Я просто ад пережила , когда ее не стало. Она была самым любимым человеком в моей жизни. И после этого, я наверно разучилась любить .


 Бинго! Дочь матриархальной матери повторяет ее историю.... Прям в яблочко...  классика ))

----------


## Игорёк

> Меня тянет на каких то несерьёзных, аморальных.


 Потому что их невозможно подчинить себе. Не станут слушаться, а будут действовать так как считают нужным.. 
Конфликт матриархального воспитания, и естественной природы.. Интересно как были дела у бабушки с дедом, по материнской линии ?) 
Нормальный мужчина не станет тебя содержать, он лишь будет позволять пользоваться тем, что имеет сам.. В противном случае он станет в твоих глазах тем же подкаблучником, котором ты станешь пользоваться и изменять,  с теми с кем делала это твоя мать (к которым тянет сейчас)... Итог всего этого тебе уже известен, на примере матери.. Делай выводы.. )

----------


## Wasted

> > Эххх.
> > Когда читал, как наши люди устраиваются в Китае учить английскому, всегда хотелось попробовать тоже, хоть страну посмотреть. 
> 
> Навучай беларускаму )
> У нас же сейчас китайское нашествие + обращение к корням (ибо скидка на нефть больше не действует). Скоро перейдём на латиницу )


 
Да я бы рад, но китайцам не нужна наша мова))

----------


## Wasted

> А сейчас режим карантина , особо заниматься нечем, все по домам .господи мне осталась здесь три дня ! Для меня три месяца в Китае как пол года , вот правда .


 Так разве сходить некуда? Просто погулять, без траты денег?

----------


## Remarque

> Не, карты здесь не при чем . Это было до того, как я начала изучать таро. К сожалению , у меня в Китае нет хобби. Мне нравится рисовать, но как то нет настроя и вдохновления . Когда в России , хожу в фитнес клуб , иногда в бассейн, могу иногда вязать на спицах и крючком , меня успокаивает . Короче, мне нравится что нибудь руками делать . Я люблю косметику , даже училась на визажиста, но таланта у меня конечно нет . Да и с женщинами работать очень тяжело, так что визаж я забросила. Сейчас я в основном сижу на YouTube , я даже хочу начать что нибудь снимать , какие нибудь влоги , это помогло бы стать более раскрепощенной , может быть я займусь этим , кто знает )


 Лиза, да ты просто походи эти три дня с камерой по Пекину и поделай видеоролики об обстановке в городе во время коронавируса со своими комментариями, а потом выложи это на ютюб. По крайней мере, я бы именно так провёл оставшееся время, чтобы отвлечься. Тебе главное не замыкаться в четырёх стенах, ведь это вводит в депрессию. Выйди на улицу и просто снимай)

----------


## Irjdjjd

> Хоть и знают о СПИДе. С тех пор, как я смог выбраться из полного пиздеца, им стало, наверное, проще, вот и всплыли, а я и не гоню.
> Полная тишина с их стороны была, когда пиздец был свеж, нов и играл всеми красками.


 Спид не приговор, читал, что люди со спидом пьющие терапию нормально, полноценно живут, даже делают детей во время терапии и дети рождаются здоровые без спида
так что не таков он как все рисуют, а со временем а может и уже создадут лекарство от него, будет как обычный грипп лечится, а может и уже есть, просто не выгодно многим компаниям такое лекарство, им лучше на терапию подскживать
и деньги тянуть, бывали случаи, что зараженные время от времени проверялись и спид не обнаруживался, пропадал то есть организм излечивался, сообщество просто такое, что вместо правильного понимания они будут вместо поддерживать, гнобить инвалидов или людей с разными болячками,
воспитание изначально неправильное, в обществе сверстники допустим даже в школе должны понимать и родители им должны обьяснять, что с каждым может что угодно случится, никто в этой жизни не застрахован, потому нефиг орать с других и гнобить сразу, а относиться с пониманием

----------


## Liza

> Так разве сходить некуда? Просто погулять, без траты денег?


 Просто одной бродить по улицам ?) я конечно так делаю, но это очень скучно .

----------


## Liza

> Лиза, да ты просто походи эти три дня с камерой по Пекину и поделай видеоролики об обстановке в городе во время коронавируса со своими комментариями, а потом выложи это на ютюб. По крайней мере, я бы именно так провёл оставшееся время, чтобы отвлечься. Тебе главное не замыкаться в четырёх стенах, ведь это вводит в депрессию. Выйди на улицу и просто снимай)


 Нет, мне эта тема с вирусами не интересна , и снимать такое я не буду . Мне есть чем заняться , нужно готовиться к отъезду и тд

----------


## Liza

> Бинго! Дочь матриархальной матери повторяет ее историю.... Прям в яблочко...  классика ))


 Да , Игорек! Привет ) такая вот участь меня настигла ) главное, хотя бы не закончить как она , в чем я ещё не уверена .

----------


## Liza

Дед рано умер, я не застала при жизни . Но бабуля моя была капец, странной женщиной. Мой папа ее ненавидел, кстати. Ну знаешь, что мать , что бабка, не хозяйственные , ну мама то понятно она вкалывала , а бабка не знаю , она конечно пиздец засранка была . Она жила одна в квартире, там такой срач устроила , надо было видеть ...а у нас дома всегда была домработница , пока мамы не стало. Мой отец всегда вспоминает как я чуть не умерла, когда я была 
совсем маленькой, меньше трёх лет, у меня была температура 40 и я была в предсмертных судорогах. Они мне не могли вызвать скорую, потому что нужно было выйти из дома и позвонить из телефонной будки. Он пришёл с ночной смены , и сразу вызвал скорую, меня успели спасти . Я думаю, лучше бы я умерла тогда . И не было бы этой дебильной жизни.

----------


## Wasted

> Просто одной бродить по улицам ?) я конечно так делаю, но это очень скучно .


 
Эммм, ну ладно...

----------


## Remarque

> Дед рано умер, я не застала при жизни . Но бабуля моя была капец, странной женщиной. Мой папа ее ненавидел, кстати. Ну знаешь, что мать , что бабка, не хозяйственные , ну мама то понятно она вкалывала , а бабка не знаю , она конечно пиздец засранка была . Она жила одна в квартире, там такой срач устроила , надо было видеть ...а у нас дома всегда была домработница , пока мамы не стало. Мой отец всегда вспоминает как я чуть не умерла, когда я была 
> совсем маленькой, меньше трёх лет, у меня была температура 40 и я была в предсмертных судорогах. Они мне не могли вызвать скорую, потому что нужно было выйти из дома и позвонить из телефонной будки. Он пришёл с ночной смены , и сразу вызвал скорую, меня успели спасти . Я думаю, лучше бы я умерла тогда . И не было бы этой дебильной жизни.


 Лиза, да всё у тебя нормально сложится. Встретишь мужа в Москве и про свой Пекин навсегда забудешь) Вот ты прежде неоднократно писала, что только в Китае сможешь зарабатывать 100 тысяч. Ну а какой смысл тебе от этих денег, если продукты и услуги в Китае дороже, чем в России. Ты же всё равно спускаешь эту сумму. На мой взгляд, тебе было бы на порядок комфортнее в России.

----------


## tempo

Irjdjjd, СПИД не проблема, в общем-то, схема была подобрана, хоть и не сразу, и действует.
Проблема в том, что терминальная стадия оного вызвала полную потерю зрения (что так радует Ремаркуя-богомольца).
И полное излечение уже возможно, лечится так же, как лейкемия - пересадкой костного мозга от иммунного к ВИЧ донора.
Фактически, СПИД - это вирусная лейкемия.

----------


## tempo

Lisa, проблема в том, что игры в господина и рабыню в данном конкретном случае обязательно дойдут до точки, в которой рабыня Лиза возьмётся за хлыстик )
И тут либо господин засунет этот хлыстик рабыне в ..., нанеся попутно телесные повреждения, либо окажется не совсем господином и будет забракован.
На кой такие игры..? Не лучше ли смоделировать всё это со специалистом-мозговедом, чем отыгрывать в реале?

----------


## Liza

Эти китайцы охерели со своим коронавирусом . Со вчерашнего дня мой жилищный комплекс превратили в конц лагерь какой то , перекрыли все входы/выходы кроме одного, который противоположный моей стороне. И ещё спрашивали мои документы и договор аренды , типа нужно делать пропуск . Я уже вся на нервах, быстрее бы завтра и я сваливаю , меня уже колотит всю от этих заразных китайцев.

----------


## Wasted

> Эти китайцы охерели со своим коронавирусом . Со вчерашнего дня мой жилищный комплекс превратили в конц лагерь какой то , перекрыли все входы/выходы кроме одного, который противоположный моей стороне. И ещё спрашивали мои документы и договор аренды , типа нужно делать пропуск . Я уже вся на нервах, быстрее бы завтра и я сваливаю , меня уже колотит всю от этих заразных китайцев.


 

Ну чего ты нервничаешь? Это же такое приключение, о котором внукам будешь рассказывать)))))

----------


## June

> Эти китайцы охерели со своим коронавирусом . Со вчерашнего дня мой жилищный комплекс превратили в конц лагерь какой то , перекрыли все входы/выходы кроме одного


 Молодцы, борются с распространением эпидемии.

----------


## Liza

Вот я и в Москве .. честно мне что то здесь не нравится .. ничего не интересно , ни куда я здесь не хочу , работать не знаю кем . Как все печально опять . Были бы деньги , улетела бы опять куда нибудь . Например , в Тайланд . Вот там для меня супер . А сейчас не знаю , ну что мне делать то .  Может быть домой на дальний восток вернусь  пока.

----------


## Wasted

> Вот я и в Москве .. честно мне что то здесь не нравится .. ничего не интересно , ни куда я здесь не хочу , работать не знаю кем . Как все печально опять . Были бы деньги , улетела бы опять куда нибудь . Например , в Тайланд . Вот там для меня супер . А сейчас не знаю , ну что мне делать то .  Может быть домой на дальний восток вернусь  пока.


 
Зачем так пораженчески-то? В Москве навалом работы, можно перекантоввться первое время, а потом или назад вернуться или тебе даже в Германию тут предлагали. Дальний Восток... Так и завязнешь там, выйдешь хоть за кого и приехали. Двигаться нужно вверх.
Поздравляю с Днём всех влюбленных!

----------


## Liza

Спасибо , буду думать . Я тоже всех поздравляю с днём св. Валентина )))

----------


## Liza

Москва дорогой город, мне не кажется , что здесь я буду меньше тратить чем в Пекине . Транспорт очень дорогой, такси где то также как в Пекине , метро даже дороже , здесь 57 р без разницы сколько станций , а в Пекине стоимость метро зависит от расстояния , там цена от 3 юаней до 7 максимум , плюс через приложение накапливается скидка , то есть я вообще до работы ездила одну станцию за 1,5 юаня . А до другой работы у меня было 12 станций со скидкой около 3 юаней вроде . Очень выгодно. Короче в рублях я тратила наверно 1500 в месяц ну может около 2000. Здесь меня пока все угнетает . Это самое ужасное состояние когда ты чувствуешь себя ка

----------


## Liza

Как неприкаянная , бездомная  :Frown: (

----------


## Liza

Вообще я должна была остановиться на квартире у друга отца, он в командировке ,  но я пока в хостеле. Типа он сказал , что меня бы консьержка не пропустила одну из за ситуации с вирусом . Странно . Ну ладно , что поделать. Ещё расстроилась , курс юаня сильно упал. Ещё я потеряла свои флэшки с рабочими файлами, но может я забыла на квартире в Китае, хотя я уже ничего не помню . Знаете , я смотрю на других людей , и у меня иногда такое чувство , что я как будто из другого измерения . У меня вообще почти нет сил на выживание , я как мученица по сравнению с другими ..
Через полтора месяца мне 29, вообще кошма

----------


## Игорёк

> Вообще я должна была остановиться на квартире у друга отца, он в командировке ,  но я пока в хостеле. Типа он сказал , что меня бы консьержка не пропустила одну из за ситуации с вирусом . Странно . Ну ладно , что поделать. Ещё расстроилась , курс юаня сильно упал. Ещё я потеряла свои флэшки с рабочими файлами, но может я забыла на квартире в Китае, хотя я уже ничего не помню . Знаете , я смотрю на других людей , и у меня иногда такое чувство , что я как будто из другого измерения . У меня вообще почти нет сил на выживание , я как мученица по сравнению с другими ..
> Через полтора месяца мне 29, вообще кошма


 Ой, не кривляйся ) У кого нет сил на выживание, не ездят на заработки в Китай ) 
А вот на счет курса юаня.. думаю надо в скором времени приобрести новый телефон, и пару-тройку инструментов, которые к лету планировал... 
Слышал в Белорусь уже не пускают китайские товары..

----------


## tempo

Иногда очень завидую чьим-то проблемам, но потом здравомыслие побеждает и, перекрестяся, я говорю: "Нунах!"  :Smile:

----------


## June

Билет на 60 поездок стоит 1970р.

----------


## Игорёк

> Билет на 60 поездок стоит 1970р.


 Если на раз, то 57, а если по билету 32 ? Такая большая разница ?

----------


## Wasted

Лиза, всё будет хорошо, ты же в Маааскве, это как вся наша РБ в одном городе)
Но там главное не раскисать и не сдаваться лапками кверху. Ложись отдыхать, насколько это возможно в хостеле, завтра будет новый день и новые мысли.

----------


## Liza

June , вот полезная информация ! А то я вообще непросвещённая

----------


## June

Liza, мне интересно стало, а как сами китайцы называют свою столицу? Название больше похоже на наше Пекин, или на англоязычное Beijing? Есть ещё промежуточный вариант Peking.

----------


## Wasted

> Liza, мне интересно стало, а как сами китайцы называют свою столицу? Название больше похоже на наше Пекин, или на англоязычное Beijing? Есть ещё промежуточный вариант Peking.


 https://translate.google.com/?hl=ru#...BA%D0%B8%D0%BD

По кнопке можно прослушать.
Самому стало любопытно.

----------


## tempo

Радует, что корона осыпается максимум за 48 часов, так что обчиханные китайфоны с алиэкспресс буудут заражены только компьютерными вирусами )

----------


## Wasted

Лиза, как дела?
Я волнуюсь.

----------


## Wasted

> Радует, что корона осыпается максимум за 48 часов, так что обчиханные китайфоны с алиэкспресс буудут заражены только компьютерными вирусами )


 
Откуда инфа?
Хотя неудивительно, это же типа грипп-мутант.

----------


## tempo

Wasted, в таких неполитических вопросах нет необходимости корчить вумное лицо, морща его (лицо) при упоминании плебейской википедии  :Smile: 
Вот из неё, родимой, и почёрпнуто.
Там есть о способах обеззараживания и живучести.
Кстати, хорошо помогает спирт - но, наружно ))
Что касается вирусов в китайфонах - это моё личное измышление. Глупо было бы не засеять планету сетью датчиков, не всё ж винде и гуглу оставлять.

----------


## Liza

Китайцы называют Бэйцзын)))

----------


## tempo

Liza, кстати, есть у меня предположение, что жизнь в хостеле - это прекрасная возможность как поделиться, так и приобрести вирус-другой.
Учитывая, что население вместо намордника предпочитает откашливаться в атмосферу, задумчиво вылупив два круглых глаза на верхнем торце. Сколько раз наблюдал это в поликлинике или больнице. Даже прикрыть @бло рукой никто не догадывается.

----------


## Liza

> Лиза, как дела?
> Я волнуюсь.


 Херово дела  :Frown: Сегодня должна была зарплату получить , а мне мой агент только сейчас сообщает , что пока зарплаты не будет, так как школа не работает . Сказал или в конце месяца или начале марта .. ну это китайский стиль , говорить все в последний момент . Так что я не удивлена . Ещё 18 числа должна быть зп, от моей подработки , тоже без понятия получу я или нет .

----------


## Liza

В хостеле вчера подселили двух китаянок в мою комнату ) даже здесь нет отдыха от них. Но я завтра съезжаю . Позвоню папиному другу , он сегодня возвращается из командировки , может у него можно будет остаться . Посмотрим ..

----------


## Liza

> Откуда инфа?
> Хотя неудивительно, это же типа грипп-мутант.


 Да вирус передаётся только от человека к человеку , от телефона нельзя заразиться )

----------


## tempo

От телефона можно, если его забрызгал слюной носитель вируса, и вскоре после этого пошептать в  микрофон, нежно касаясь губами корпуса.

----------


## tempo

Так выпьем же за то, чтобы ВИЧ не скрестился с гриппом ))

----------


## Wasted

> Так выпьем же за то, чтобы ВИЧ не скрестился с гриппом ))


 
О,ооо, даааа, именно за это я вчера и выпил, как сегодня оказалось!)))

----------


## Wasted

> Херово дела Сегодня должна была зарплату получить , а мне мой агент только сейчас сообщает , что пока зарплаты не будет, так как школа не работает . Сказал или в конце месяца или начале марта .. ну это китайский стиль , говорить все в последний момент . Так что я не удивлена . Ещё 18 числа должна быть зп, от моей подработки , тоже без понятия получу я или нет .


 Вот уроды!!!
А вообще кинуть могут?

----------


## Liza

Да не, это мой агент постоянный , он не кинет . Просто хрен знает почему он так решил , не только же мне не заплатил , но и другим .Короче , логику китайцев понять сложно. Тем более я живу с ним в квартире , если он не заплатит , я приеду и разъебу все к хуям .

----------


## Liza

В общем , я решила лететь домой пока. Я себя плохо чувствую , на нервной почве бессонница и повышенное давление. Папин друг оплатил мне билет на самолёт  и нормальный отель , так что я ещё здесь до среды потусуюсь . Без денег в Москве нечего делать.. Буду отсиживаться дома пока в Китае не восстановится нормальный режим .

----------


## June

Наверное, через Корею или Японию получилось бы дешевле (

----------


## Wasted

> Да не, это мой агент постоянный , он не кинет . Просто хрен знает почему он так решил , не только же мне не заплатил , но и другим .Короче , логику китайцев понять сложно. Тем более я живу с ним в квартире , если он не заплатит , я приеду и разъебу все к хуям .


 
, Ну давай.
Пиши что как.

----------


## Liza

Сегодня ходила на выставку Сальвадора Дали , моего любимого художника . И просто сука как назло , пока я стояла в очереди за билетом , у меня вытащили деньги из кармана ( всего лишь 600 р) но у меня настроение пропало на целый  день . Вот , никакого нала больше у меня не будет . Какими нужно быть кончеными , чтобы лезть в чужой карман Фу , у меня осталось мерзотное впечатление от моего трипа в столицу . Господи, мне завтра перечислили зарплату , мне хоть полегче на душе станет .

----------


## tempo

Не плакай, бедная Лиза!
Две выставки в одном флаконе - "Сюрреализм" и "Реализм" - всего за 600 руб.  :Smile:

----------


## Wasted

> Сегодня ходила на выставку Сальвадора Дали , моего любимого художника . И просто сука как назло , пока я стояла в очереди за билетом , у меня вытащили деньги из кармана ( всего лишь 600 р) но у меня настроение пропало на целый  день . Вот , никакого нала больше у меня не будет . Какими нужно быть кончеными , чтобы лезть в чужой карман Фу , у меня осталось мерзотное впечатление от моего трипа в столицу . Господи, мне завтра перечислили зарплату , мне хоть полегче на душе станет .


 
Эххх.
Расслабилась ты в Поднебесной-то.
Я в Минске хожу ушки на макушке, а в Москве так вовсе рук из карманов не вынимал.

Так слушай, Лиза, если бабки придут, может нафиг лететь на Восток? Ну что ты там делать будешь? Полежать денёк, прийти в себя. А?

----------


## June

Блин, у меня ни разу в жизни не вытаскивали. Но я высокий и, видимо, страшный, боятся, что догоню и будет больно)

----------


## Liza

Wasted , в Пекине такого никогда у меня не было . Наглеж, средь бела дня , куча людей вокруг , и именно ко мне опять липнут всякие ублюдки. Да что ж такое . Ладно, мне компенсировали эти несчастные 600р.

----------


## Liza

> Не плакай, бедная Лиза!
> Две выставки в одном флаконе - "Сюрреализм" и "Реализм" - всего за 600 руб.


 Вот , прям в яблочко . Как бы я хотела жить в сюрреализме , а не в этой стране наебщиков

----------


## Liza

Да не , сегодня опять не заплатили . Эта агентша китайская вообще какая то отбитая , молчит.. бл неужели сложно ответить хоть что то. Завтра я напишу ещё другой китаянке, спрошу выплачивали вообще или нет. Ну это беспредел какой то. У них такой тотальный кризис , что и зарплату можно не платить... 
Завтра я улетаю домой, я вообще не знаю кем я могу ещё работать кроме учителя англ. мне очень сложно будет найти работу в России, потому что-то у меня ни опыта ,ни высшего образования . Я вот не знаю кем мне работать , может кассиршей или где нибудь на выкладке..

----------


## Wasted

> Да не , сегодня опять не заплатили . Эта агентша китайская вообще какая то отбитая , молчит.. бл неужели сложно ответить хоть что то. Завтра я напишу ещё другой китаянке, спрошу выплачивали вообще или нет. Ну это беспредел какой то. У них такой тотальный кризис , что и зарплату можно не платить... 
> Завтра я улетаю домой, я вообще не знаю кем я могу ещё работать кроме учителя англ. мне очень сложно будет найти работу в России, потому что-то у меня ни опыта ,ни высшего образования . Я вот не знаю кем мне работать , может кассиршей или где нибудь на выкладке..


 Не, ну это уже  наглёж. Вот и зачем ты поспешила улететь? На месте хоть бы ходила ломает выбивать баблос, а так что? Вот блин!

----------


## Wasted

Это ж китайцы, йопта, у меня к ним доверия вообще нет. Счас спишут на вирус всё и до свидания.

----------


## Remarque

> Да не , сегодня опять не заплатили . Эта агентша китайская вообще какая то отбитая , молчит.. бл неужели сложно ответить хоть что то. Завтра я напишу ещё другой китаянке, спрошу выплачивали вообще или нет. Ну это беспредел какой то. У них такой тотальный кризис , что и зарплату можно не платить... 
> Завтра я улетаю домой, я вообще не знаю кем я могу ещё работать кроме учителя англ. мне очень сложно будет найти работу в России, потому что-то у меня ни опыта ,ни высшего образования . Я вот не знаю кем мне работать , может кассиршей или где нибудь на выкладке..


 Лиза, я же тебе дал контакт той моей знакомой в Москве. Она бы тебе скинула несколько вакансий в аэропорту. Там не нужен опыт работы. 
Я сейчас ради интереса погуглил. Набери просто: "преподаватель английского без опыта работы в Москве". Там поисковик сразу же находит вакансии. Кстати, помимо прочего, вылезают как раз твои вакансии преподов в Китае. Средний заработок 100.000-130.000. Вроде спрос на них всё ещё есть.
Ты ранее ещё писала, что уехала бы на заработки в Таиланд. На твоём месте я бы заглянул на местные русскоязычные тайские форумы. Можно расспросить живущих там. Возможно, они посоветуют, как в Таиланде найти работу, связанную с туризмом.

----------


## Liza

Remarque, я писала ей , но там какие то вакансии явно не для меня, я удалила историю, уже даже не помню какие вакансии , типа уборщица , какой то агент регистрации  и тд. На хер мне это все не нужно. У меня реально нет денег ни на Тайланд , ни что либо ещё . Просто если мне не заплатят , то я что нибудь с собой сделаю . Я заебалась уже . Мне надоела эта игра на выживание

----------


## Liza

> Не, ну это уже  наглёж. Вот и зачем ты поспешила улететь? На месте хоть бы ходила ломает выбивать баблос, а так что? Вот блин!


 Сейчас карантин , мне нечего там делать . Никуда бы я не ходила.

----------


## Remarque

Лиза, просмотри хотя бы вакансии для репетиторов английского в Москве. Там в среднем платят 1000 рублей за 45 минут. Деньги платят сразу после проведённого занятия.

----------


## Liza

Мне негде жить в Москве . Я могу заниматься репетиторством онлайн . Я потратила в феврале около 60 тысяч рублей.

----------


## Remarque

По поводу жилья могу поговорить с этой знакомой. У неё своя квартира в Москве.

А у тебя же вроде на завтра уже билет на самолёт?

----------


## Liza

Я просто хочу получить свою зарплату , дождаться когда этот еб@ный  карантин закончится , и вернуться в Китай . Вот и все . Я поняла за эти дни , что я не хочу жить в Москве . Я даже Тайланд предпочту больше . Но там нужно спец сертификат и вообще без высшего тоже мало куда берут . А в Китае проще всего найти работу . Я же не супер учитель , у меня очень посредственный английский .

----------


## Liza

Да я не прошу о помощи , не хочу я в этой Москве оставаться .

----------


## Remarque

Ладно, я понял. 

Ну а если этот карантин на несколько месяцев затянется? Тебе же нужно будет как-то продержаться это время.

----------


## Liza

Ну и , так мне легче продержаться в своей квартире чем скитаться хрен пойми где

----------


## Remarque

А своя квартира - это на Дальнем Востоке? Да, это вполне подходящий вариант, пока в Китае этот вирус не утихнет. Потом вернёшься в свой Пекин.

----------


## Liza

Remarque, да я живу на дальнем востоке в своей квартире

----------


## Remarque

Ну и особо не переживай, что у тебя украли 600 рублей. Да, неприятно, конечно. У моего друга примерно 8 лет назад поздно вечером в день свадьбы какой-то осетин украл бумажник не только с крупной суммой денег, но и с документами. В общем, мы тогда все вышли из ресторана в центре Москвы, а этот кавказец полез к другу типа с поздравлениями. Попытался его даже приподнять на радостях. А на самом деле, он за это время вытащил у друга из кармана кошелёк. И там реально крупная сумма денег была. А мы тогда были уже навеселе, поэтому тот карманник нас так развёл.

----------


## Ваня :)

Я очень-очень извиняюсь за офтоп. Но и он об самоустройстве. Бьістренько спрошу и ретируюсь.

Вопросов больше, но вот два важньіх.


Remarque.

1. Вьі в Берлине в статусе работающего после окончания ВУЗа? Или в каком-то другом? То есть, я хотел спросить, как с таким образованием, как у Вас (Славистика и Гермпнистика), дела обстоят на рьінке труда???? Вьі там один в период обучения всем занимались? Или вас протежировали знакомьіе или родня????

2. Сколько лет бьіло на вашем потоке (курсе, группе - не знаю, как правильно) на бакалавриате самьім старшьім студентам????  :Smile: 

Спасибо!  :Smile:

----------


## Liza

Remarque, да дело не в деньгах, а в людях. Даже если бы сейчас у меня были миллионы, я думаю , что все равно я была бы несчастной . И без разницы где жить, в мегаполисе или маленьком городишке, я везде одинаково несчастна. Я просто не понимаю , зачем я должна тянуть эту лямку. Конечно , я заставляю себя жить только из за отца по большому счёту, ну как бы это мой долг перед ним, хоть я и устала от него.

----------


## tempo

Что бы там не курил Карлос Хуанович Кастанеда, и на какой бы метле не летал, но он безусловно прав в том, что жалость к себе - это полный пиздец...

"Я, я, я, я такая несчастная, игде же ж моё блюдечко с голубой каёмочкой, на коем мне по факту моего явления на свет должно быть вынесено всякое вкусное, много, безусильно и бесплатно..."

Лиза, коронавирус будет задавлен скорее рано, чем поздно. Поднять уровень языка и получить бумажку-сертификат - дело года.Китай снова будет великим ) в территориальном отношении тоже, за счёт великой России )
Какого .уя ныть?

----------


## Liza

Tempo , хочу и ною! Да мне похуй на этот коронавирус и Китай в целом . Я сообщаю по факту , что когда я вернусь туда все равно все будет по прежнему , я просто несчастна, мне не нравится эта ебаная жизнь

----------


## Liza

Сорямба за маты, больше не буду ругаться

----------


## 4ёрный

Liza, нас таких в мире много, но лямку тянуть приходится. По разным причинам. Это ни плохо, ни хорошо. Это данность.

----------


## 4ёрный

Хотя , кто знает, что было бы с жизнью, если все ресурсы были бы легко доступны...

----------


## tempo

Лиза, но ныть на неопределённость жизненных ориентиров ещё глупее, чем на диаманты в вирусной короне ))
ННытьё только оттолкнёт от тебя тех, кого ты хочешь видеть в своей жизни. Даже если они этого, вот здесь, нытья никогда не увидят, оно, нытьё, обязательно отпечатается в собачьем взгляде, который ты счастливо приобретёшь, ноя.
Кому такая будет нах нужна, кроме профессиональных паразитов, слетающихся на чужие проблемы, чтобы скрыть от себя свои.
Кончай-ка заниматься хернёй.

----------


## Remarque

> Я очень-очень извиняюсь за офтоп. Но и он об самоустройстве. Бьістренько спрошу и ретируюсь.
> 
> Вопросов больше, но вот два важньіх.
> 
> 
> Remarque.
> 
> 1. Вьі в Берлине в статусе работающего после окончания ВУЗа? Или в каком-то другом? То есть, я хотел спросить, как с таким образованием, как у Вас (Славистика и Гермпнистика), дела обстоят на рьінке труда???? Вьі там один в период обучения всем занимались? Или вас протежировали знакомьіе или родня????
> 
> ...


 Да тут все в той или иной мере флудят)

У меня двойное гражданство - российское и немецкое. Немецкое я получил благодаря отчиму, российскому немцу, соответственно, никаких ограничений в плане работы или перемещению по Германии у меня нет. Славистика практически никому в Германии не нужна. Но у меня пока что получается находить взрослых немцев, интересующися русским, и давать им частные уроки. 

Я уже во время учёбы в универе понимал, что славистка в Германии особо не котируется, но мне нравилось изучать славянские языки и читать славянскую литературу. Преподавали у нас на языковых курсах были исключительно носителями языков: польский я учил у польки, болгарский - у болгарки. По одному семестру ходил ещё на сербский и чешский. 

Не знаю, как в других немецких универах, но в моём Гёттингенском почти все славянские студенты собирались на кафедре славистики. И мы тогда учились преимущественно на магистров. В те времена наш универ только начал переходить на систему бакалавров-мастеров.  

В качестве немецкого студента я получал на протяжении пяти лет приличную стипендию, которой хватало и на съём жилья, и на пропитание. Потом даже поехал учиться по обменной программе в МГУ, продолжая уже и в России получать эту стипендию.

Ну а вот с германистикой больше переспектив. По окончании универа я прошёл ещё педагогические курсы для преподавателей немецкого. Имея этот диплом, вполне можно преподавать немецкий для взрослых иностранцев, чем я и занимаюсь.

Самым старшим студентам у нас было далеко за 40. Была, например, одна учительница из России, которой при переезде в Германию не признали её российский диплом, и она пошла переучиваться.

----------


## Ваня :)

Спасибо за развернутьій ответ!  :Smile:

----------


## Remarque

Не за что)

----------


## Remarque

> Remarque, да дело не в деньгах, а в людях. Даже если бы сейчас у меня были миллионы, я думаю , что все равно я была бы несчастной . И без разницы где жить, в мегаполисе или маленьком городишке, я везде одинаково несчастна. Я просто не понимаю , зачем я должна тянуть эту лямку. Конечно , я заставляю себя жить только из за отца по большому счёту, ну как бы это мой долг перед ним, хоть я и устала от него.


 
Лиза, да я тебя понимаю. Тебе в первую очередь нужно устроить свою личную жизнь.

Я же про этот случай с кражей не просто так рассказал. Ранее, ещё будучи в Пекине, ты же и правда хотела в Москву, а сейчас, побывав там, у тебя сложилось о городе не особо хорошее впечатление. Наверное, немалую роль сыграло в этом две вещи - то, что ты устроилась в каком-то дурацком хостеле, куда тебе ещё впоследствии заселили китаянок, а второе - это случай с кражей в музее. Вроде бы мелочь, но именно такие неприятные вещи откладываются в памяти при посещении городов. 

Мой старший брат, например, много путешествовал по европейским странам на машине. Однажды его занесло в Прагу. Конечно, он погулял по городу и посмотрел достопримечательности. Но в первую очередь ему запомнились не они, а то, что кто-то разбил у него в машине окно и украл из неё спортивную сумку, пока он гулял по городу. Его машина выделялась немецкими номерами, на что грабители и позарились. По крайней мере, он всегда вспоминает об этом случае, когда рассказывает про Прагу. А её достопримечательности отходят уже на второй план.

----------


## 4ёрный

Сербо-хорватский язык прикольный))) Почти как русский, только без гласных))) 
"Како е?" ( как дела?) "срдце"(сердце), "крст" (крест).... 
Когда работал с сербами скачал себе словарь. Но до изучения не дошёл)))

----------


## Remarque

Нам наши доценты-лингвисты объясняли, что согласная "р" берёт на себя функцию гласной в южнославянских языках. В принципе, в любом слове, в котором есть череда согласных, обычно встречается и "р". Яркий пример тому хорватский остров Крк. Хорваты растягивают слово, превращая его в Крррк) Или, например, в слове "прст" (палец-перст) "р" тоже  растягивается в "прррст") Да и сама Хорватия по-хорватски называется "Хрватска", а при произношении - Хрррватска)

----------


## June

> Но там нужно спец сертификат и вообще без высшего тоже мало куда берут . А в Китае проще всего найти работу . Я же не супер учитель , у меня очень посредственный английский .


 У меня племянница преподаёт английский в московской школе, и ей очень нравится. Плюс у неё высокая оценка видеоуроков и т.д., в результате платят неплохо. Но она с хорошим педагогическим высшим образованием и стажировалась в другой стране, на английском и немецком говорит, как на родном.

Если английский посредственный и работаешь неофициально, у тебя постоянно жизнь на грани фола. Естественно, это изматывает, и кинуть могут в любой момент. И требования у китайцев могут со временем стать выше.

У меня осталось очень яркое воспоминание о Пекине. Однажды захотелось выпить кофе и я пошёл искать кофейню поблизости. Прошёл мимо вокзала, заметил отдельно стоящую кафешку, заглянул в окно, а там кто-то на меня пальцем показывает, и вся кафешка обернулась и стала на меня таращиться, как будто я инопланетянин зелёный с рожками. С трудом нашёл место, где сказали, что есть кофе. Ко мне подошла молодая китаянка, поставила на стол высокую прозрачную кружку, встала рядом на одно колено и в таком положении налила в эту кружку кофе. И стояла так, пока я пил. Мне было очень неловко и вообще больше нигде и никогда подобной херни со мной не приключалось. В общем, некоторые китайцы пока ещё смотрят на белого человека снизу вверх, но страна развивается такими темпами, что уже на моём веку могут начать смотреть сверху вниз, и тогда требования к иностранным преподавателям будут выше.

Найти бы тебе более надёжную работу, где можно быть уверенной в завтрашнем дне…

----------


## Victoria

Туда надо всех тех кто уже готов.

----------


## Liza

June, какую я интересно могу найти работу без в/о и опыта ? Не смеши .. пока получается буду работать в китае

----------


## Liza

Tempo, я и понимаю , что такая проблемная как я , мало кому нужна , поэтому я особо и не стремлюсь искать себе мужей, но и выдавливать из себя что то наподобие радости и удовлетворения от жизни у меня уж плохо получается. Хотя и в открытую никогда не жалуюсь , только вот здесь пишу , мне собственно не с кем поделиться своими мыслями . А мужчины они же тоже не дураки , Они чувствуют мою боль , даже китаец мой последний чувствовал как мне больно на душе, когда он меня бросил. Я даже просто на свидания уже боюсь ходить, в связи с последними событиями, либо обкрадут, либо ещё че похуже... одной спокойнее.

----------


## Wasted

> Tempo, я и понимаю , что такая проблемная как я , мало кому нужна , поэтому я особо и не стремлюсь искать себе мужей, но и выдавливать из себя что то наподобие радости и удовлетворения от жизни у меня уж плохо получается. Хотя и в открытую никогда не жалуюсь , только вот здесь пишу , мне собственно не с кем поделиться своими мыслями . А мужчины они же тоже не дураки , Они чувствуют мою боль , даже китаец мой последний чувствовал как мне больно на душе, когда он меня бросил. Я даже просто на свидания уже боюсь ходить, в связи с последними событиями, либо обкрадут, либо ещё че похуже... одной спокойнее.


 
На этом форуме, действительно, можно изливать про себя всю правду, от чего становится легче. Неуверенность в себе и правда чувствуют окружающие — и мужчины, и особенно женщины. Вот может после психотерапии здесь ты немного поднимешь самооценку, и тогда на тебя станут смотреть с интересом) Ты же не страшная внешне, как я понимаю? Ну хоть более-менее?))

Улетела уже на свой Восток?

----------


## Wasted

> Tempo, я и понимаю , что такая проблемная как я , мало кому нужна , поэтому я особо и не стремлюсь искать себе мужей, но и выдавливать из себя что то наподобие радости и удовлетворения от жизни у меня уж плохо получается. Хотя и в открытую никогда не жалуюсь , только вот здесь пишу , мне собственно не с кем поделиться своими мыслями . А мужчины они же тоже не дураки , Они чувствуют мою боль , даже китаец мой последний чувствовал как мне больно на душе, когда он меня бросил. Я даже просто на свидания уже боюсь ходить, в связи с последними событиями, либо обкрадут, либо ещё че похуже... одной спокойнее.


 Ну вот может после психотерапии на этом форуме ты поднимешь самооценку, и на тебя станут засматриваться мужчины. Ты же не страшная внешне, я так понимаю? Ну хоть более-менее? Иначе уже написала бы об этом с первых строк))))

Улетела уже на свой Восток? Как там погодка, как вообще?

----------


## Liza

Не страшная я, может даже красивая , да какая разница . Дело не во внешности. На меня обращают внимание, не беспокойся.  Да , я уже в своих ебенях, погода отстой .холодно, ночью -20, днём сейчас -7

----------


## Liza

Remarque, я стараюсь трезво смотреть на жизнь и свои способности, я бы могла остаться сейчас и в Москве , будь у меня какие то накопления , но я же понимаю , ну не потяну я себя в материальном плане , моя планка это минимум сто тысяч , а такие деньги мне платят только в Китае. И да , как бы это цинично и меркантильно не звучало , для меня деньги сейчас на первом месте. Мне они очень нужны.

----------


## tempo

Лиза, состояние "такая проблемная" изменяемо. Как и отсутствие сертификатов с образованьями.
Проблема в том, что хочется всего и сразу, без затрат сил и времени.

Вот как тывы думаешьте )), приобретение более устойчивого социального положения изменит то, что неосознанно транслируется всем видом и выраженьем на лице?
Изменит.

----------


## Remarque

> Remarque, я стараюсь трезво смотреть на жизнь и свои способности, я бы могла остаться сейчас и в Москве , будь у меня какие то накопления , но я же понимаю , ну не потяну я себя в материальном плане , моя планка это минимум сто тысяч , а такие деньги мне платят только в Китае. И да , как бы это цинично и меркантильно не звучало , для меня деньги сейчас на первом месте. Мне они очень нужны.


 Я тебя понимаю. Сам много денег трачу на всякую фигню. Но у меня это связано с детством, когда родители мало что могли себе позволить, учитывая, что я из многодетной семьи. Став взрослым, перенёс с собой оттуда эту глупую тягу к роскоши. Пока что не могу от неё избавиться, хотя всё-таки частично стал себя ограничивать. 

Много денег трачу, например на одежду, покупая дорогую одежду из шёлка и кашемира. У меня, например, одно кашемировое пальто 1.000 евро стоит. То же самое и с продуктами. Выкидываю крупные суммы на всякую экзотику. 

А что с работой у тебя на ДВ? Можно хоть куда-то сейчас устроиться у тебя в городе?

----------


## Liza

Remarque, да можно , это же город а не деревня ) посмотрю что нибудь , я ещё не совсем пришла в себя ,даже чемодан не разобрала .

----------


## Liza

Поздравляю мужчин с 23 февраля)  мой папа уже с утра мне вынес мозг своими армейскими историями ..пьёт третий день , не успела я приехать уже меня достал (

----------


## Wasted

> Поздравляю мужчин с 23 февраля)  мой папа уже с утра мне вынес мозг своими армейскими историями ..пьёт третий день , не успела я приехать уже меня достал (


 
Спасибо!
Мой тоже третий день бухает.
Брр, -20°! У нас в РБ вот первая зима, которой не было, и мне это офигительно нравится. В Китай можно ехать лишь только уже от того, что там тепло (ну не везде, конечно).

----------


## Wasted

Слушай, Лиза, ну вот пока ты без работы пережидаешь вирус, ты же не тратишь сто тыщ в месяц? То есть, можешь же себя ограничивать?)

----------


## tempo

Wasted, она НЕ ХОЧЕТ себя ограничивать.
Жизнь ДОЛЖНА выдавать пирожки по первому капризу с сученьем ножками, иначе ну её нах.
Отсутствие саморефлексии, т.е. наблюдения себя самой, красивой и прекрасной, диктует именно такой  шаблон.
По итогу - углубляющееся с каждым годом нихао.

----------


## Unity

> она НЕ ХОЧЕТ себя ограничивать.
> Жизнь ДОЛЖНА выдавать пирожки по первому капризу с сученьем ножками, иначе ну её нах.


 Не то, чтобы мне хотелось защищать кого-то или же оправдывать, но... разве, по определению, все мы не такие? Жаждущие одолеть все ограничения, алчущие изломать все стены и барьеры - просто чтобы посмотреть, что же там, за горизонтом?
Разве этот "драйвер" - "безграничной жадности и потребления" - не есть тем, что _гарантирует_ наше развитие - вида ну и индивидуума? 
Если бы не это, вечная Неудовлетворённость сущим и наличествующим, - стали бы мы _развиваться_, двигаться вперёд и стремиться к большему, и большему, и просто огромному?
Разве это не заложено во природе всех нас: ежедневно эволюционировать и превосходить самих же себя, "вчерашних"?
И разве депрессия, непрестанно усугубляющаяся, безумие и страдание - не естественный и закономерный итог & реакция на то... что нам больше некуда идти, не к чему стремиться - и у нас - подлинная "передозировка"... прежним - даже если и "со стороны" - оно идеально?
Даже и в раю - Человек скучал бы.
Мы запрограммированы быть первопроходцами, вечными кочевниками, вечными исследователями - только все мы коллективно свою превратили "жизнь" в жалкий омерзительный процесс - прозябанья вечное во бетонных сотах шумных городов, среди одиночества и непонимания, с работой-проституцией, кою ненавидим, но на кою "ходим", дабы обеспечить пищу и некий досуг...
Мы живём как... узники концлагеря - даже если обеспечены, здоровы телесно и даже красивы (с чьей-то точки зрения, если не своей). 
И это закономерно ведёт к сумасшествию и жажде прыгнуть под поезд, будучи в метро...
Пресыщение - тем, что тебе не нужно и не интересно...
Ограниченность - стенами инстинктов, рефлексов, базовых потребностей, никогда в действительности не удовлетворяемых. 
Ненависть к этому процессу, к которому подключена "камера" нашего сознания, которым все мы _должны_ "управлять" - телесным придатком, в враждебной реальности, полной конкуренции, долгою тропою ведущей нас к смерти...
Так в нас и рождается резонный вопрос: - А хули, собственно?! 
Зачем это всё - гнусное "сейчас", "завтра", что будет копировать "вчера" в малейших подробностях?..
Зачем "День Сурка"? Зачем "поводок" самосохранения? Зачем ложками "жрать" то, что ты ненавидишь в принципе - ибо суицид суть грех, травма для родных, клеймо психопата (в случае, если всё пойдёт не так, как было задумано)?..
Я об этом думаю каждый новый день. 
И не нахожу ответа...
Жизнь - это тюрьма. Мытарства и каторга. Этакий концлагерь, где мы дружно ожидаем, пока не прикончат болезни и старость. 
И всё.
Больше ничего...
Так что, мне легко понять героиню темы.
Нелегко понять, почему иные "держатся за жизнь"?..
Жадность к удовольствию, страх что-то недобрать или упустить "с корыта"?..

----------


## Wasted

> Не то, чтобы мне хотелось защищать кого-то или же оправдывать, но... разве, по определению, все мы не такие? Жаждущие одолеть все ограничения, алчущие изломать все стены и барьеры - просто чтобы посмотреть, что же там, за горизонтом?
> Разве этот "драйвер" - "безграничной жадности и потребления" - не есть тем, что _гарантирует_ наше развитие - вида ну и индивидуума? 
> Если бы не это, вечная Неудовлетворённость сущим и наличествующим, - стали бы мы _развиваться_, двигаться вперёд и стремиться к большему, и большему, и просто огромному?
> Разве это не заложено во природе всех нас: ежедневно эволюционировать и превосходить самих же себя, "вчерашних"?
> И разве депрессия, непрестанно усугубляющаяся, безумие и страдание - не естественный и закономерный итог & реакция на то... что нам больше некуда идти, не к чему стремиться - и у нас - подлинная "передозировка"... прежним - даже если и "со стороны" - оно идеально?
> Даже и в раю - Человек скучал бы.
> Мы запрограммированы быть первопроходцами, вечными кочевниками, вечными исследователями - только все мы коллективно свою превратили "жизнь" в жалкий омерзительный процесс - прозябанья вечное во бетонных сотах шумных городов, среди одиночества и непонимания, с работой-проституцией, кою ненавидим, но на кою "ходим", дабы обеспечить пищу и некий досуг...
> Мы живём как... узники концлагеря - даже если обеспечены, здоровы телесно и даже красивы (с чьей-то точки зрения, если не своей). 
> И это закономерно ведёт к сумасшествию и жажде прыгнуть под поезд, будучи в метро...
> ...


 
Юнити, буддизм и медитации как раз и направлены, чтобы ограничить, остановить эту суетность мозга.

----------


## Wasted

> Wasted, она НЕ ХОЧЕТ себя ограничивать.
> Жизнь ДОЛЖНА выдавать пирожки по первому капризу с сученьем ножками, иначе ну её нах.
> Отсутствие саморефлексии, т.е. наблюдения себя самой, красивой и прекрасной, диктует именно такой  шаблон.
> По итогу - углубляющееся с каждым годом нихао.


 Хочет-не хочет, но вот пока получается, значит МОЖЕТ. А это главное. Отсюда один шаг до понимания и хотения.

----------


## Remarque

> Remarque, да можно , это же город а не деревня ) посмотрю что нибудь , я ещё не совсем пришла в себя ,даже чемодан не разобрала .


  Понимаю, что в твоём городе есть работа, но я же имел в виду ту, которая бы тебе более-менее подошла. Просто будучи в Москве, ты жаловалась на отсутствие оной, хоть там выбор вакансий больше, чем где-нибудь ещё в России. Понятно, что жизнь в столице дороже, но ведь и зарплаты выше.
С другой стороны, в твоём городе ты получишь в той или иной мере моральную поддержку от отца. 

А вообще, отдохни, конечно, ккак следует после приезда)

----------


## tempo

Wasted, если получается и устраивает платить за капризульки посиделками на специфическом форуме... ну, бог и психотропы в помощь  :Smile:

----------


## Liza

Ой , если честно, мне так приятно за ваши комменты  ) даже меня радует tempo своей грубостью. Конечно , я не трачу по 100 тыс в месяц, потому что у меня сейчас их и нет . А так бы , я бы разгулялась ) была бы моя воля, я только бы на косметос и парфюм спускала сотни ) вчера зашла в Летуаль и расстроилась , что не могу себе ничего купить ;( полнейшая экономия ! Я думаю , может мне потом ещё создать тему Нихао 2, когда поеду обратно в Пекин, если доживу :Wink:  сейчас плохо себя чувствую , опять хрень снится по ночам , но завтра хочу уже позвонить куда нибудь по работе.  Работу то можно найти , главное чтоб я смогла работать .просто мне кажется , что я вообще разучилась нормально говорить по русски после Китая, хотя я и так не особо коммуникабельна, постоянно туплю

----------


## tempo

Лиза, я понимаю, конечно, что намного приятнее плыть говном по воде под рукоплескания сочувствующих, имеющих ту же метку в медкарте )
Но промежуточный пункт при таком стиле плавания - су-форум, а конечный - ...
P.S. Искренне Ваш, грубый в стиле увещевания, добрый и пушистый  tempo  :Smile:

----------


## Liza

Tempo , для меня это поддержка , в любом случае . Так как моя основная проблема - это одиночество , а остальные проблемы как следствие . Если бы у меня был хоть один по настоящему близкий человек в этой жизни , я бы наверно не сидела на таких форумах . Я периодически читала этот форум может еще лет 10 назад, но я никогда ничего не писала из за своей замкнутости и стеснительности. Сейчас наоборот мне легче , хотя бы из за того , что я могу спокойно рассказывать о себе и своих ошибках .

----------


## Liza

Вообще , я стараюсь не делить этот мир на хорошее и плохое , добро и зло и тд . Я даже в суициде ничего плохого не вижу. Я никому ничем не обязана , я не обязана быть идеальной , жить счастливо , быть успешной карьеристкой , домохозяйкой , да не важно кем . Мне нравится фильм с Джоли , где она играет модель-наркоманку- лесбиянку,  и  фотограф ей говорит фразу : ты не обязана быть идеальной , это просто жизнь , а не рай. Ну я уже не помню конкретно, что он говорил.надо пересмотреть ) у меня есть просто перфекционизм , я хочу быть хорошей , хочу чтобы все были тоже хорошими , но  такого же не бывает . В общем, я пишу какую то Фигню, не  обращайте внимания

----------


## Liza

Remarque, у меня ещё была история в Москве . Познакомилась с девочкой в хостеле , а она жила пять лет в Шанхае , и говорит , что год уже в Москве. Ну она странная , не сказала кем работала , что то в области туризма. Ну и в общем , она съехала на след день , мы обменялись номерами , Я ей потом пишу , спрашиваю про гостиницу в которую она якобы должна была поехать . Она мне пишет какую то хрень , типа я была в Домодедово, сейчас жду свою знакомую , и самый прикол .. она  просит у меня денег в долг на прокладки ... ну это вообще как?? Типа все так херово у неё , что легче сдохнуть . Вот знаешь , я подумала , какого  Х, ты живешь в Москве , у тебя нет денег на прокладки , че за нах. Какой то развод опять . Ну я ей ответила , что у меня у самой жопа , она меня потом опять просила занять хотя бы 200 р, я не ответила уже . Потом на след день она мне пишет - ты там же на Таганке ? Я говорю нет,  я улетаю домой.  А она такая , я тоже скоро улетаю , делаю Шенген и вообще здесь делать нечего . Вот я реально не думаю , что в Москве так просто взять и остаться . И она мне говорила, что с работой кидают как собак . Короче ,понимаешь у меня нет подстраховки , я боюсь одна  в Москве быть, в Китае у меня есть мой агент , я знаю что он норм чувак, он мне поможет если что, а в Москве  мне страшно, меня все хотят наеб@ть.  Короче , я уже боюсь всех.

----------


## Liza

И твоя знакомая написала , что у них тоже сокращения , но она говорила , типа позвони, может тебе повезёт , но на хер, я уже что то передумала .

----------


## tempo

Лиза, одиночество - это следствие неустроенной, текущей абы как жизни.
Как только в жизни появляется некая структура, если угодно, "стержень", это работает как аттрактор, и  начинают появляться соответствующие люди и обстоятельства.
Транслируешь образ Анжелины Джоли - силиконовые губы, силиконовые сиськи и томный взгляд - прилетят соответствующие мотыльки на эту лампочку. Но Джоли не найдя, улетят.
Ещё не стоит забывать, что сценический образ и реальная Джоли - это как .уй и палец, форма похожа, содержание разное ))

----------


## Remarque

> И твоя знакомая написала , что у них тоже сокращения , но она говорила , типа позвони, может тебе повезёт , но на хер, я уже что то передумала .


  Так она тебе вроде несколько разных вакансий посылала? Думаю, в одно из мест тебя бы взяли, если бы ты их все обзвонила.
Да, у них там бывают сокращения. Но она мне объясняла, что под сокращения попадают далеко не все, а лишь те, кто там отработал как минимум несколько лет. В общем, им по договору в этом случае должны повышать оклад, но вместо повышения их под разными надуманными предлогами увольняют, а через месяц-другой набирают новых. Но и они там обычно больше нескольких лет не задерживаются. И так по кругу. Получается своебразная ротация кадров. Но тебе бы хватило и пары лет там поработать, чтобы за это время подыскать в столице что-то более подходящее.

Ну и если бы ты в Москве всё-таки решила остаться, я бы тебе дал контакты моих двоюродных сестёр, чтобы было с кем провести свободное время. 

Просто было бы намного лучше, если бы твоих средств хватило в Москве хотя бы на месяц, чтобы можно было там за это время и нагуляться, и подыскать работу. А подруг бы там себя со временем завела. Да и мужа бы нашла. Я бы на твоём месте вообще бы устроился официанткой, чтобы с кем-нибудь познакомиться.
Ну или кассиршей. Туда же даже таджичек и узбечек берут, не то что русских женщин.

----------


## Remarque

Но на данном этапе я тоже думаю, что Пекин для тебя наиболее подходящий вариант.

----------


## Liza

Спасибо Remarque, Ты такой хороший !  Но я не хочу работать официантками и кассиршами. У меня нет ни физических сил , ни психологических. Пусть там работают таджички )

----------


## Liza

Я жила два года в Новосибирске , у меня даже там ничего не получилось , ни с работой , ни с личной жизнью . Хотя это тоже хороший крупный город . И я не знаю как искать мужа , ну устала я от этих сз. Какого мужа в Москве я могу найти, тоже таджика таксиста ...

----------


## Liza

Я понимаю , я наверно слишком пессимистична для этой жизни ..

----------


## Liza

Вообще , мне интересно женское мнение .. как девушки справляются с отсутствием друзей, семьи , нормальной работы? Что даёт мотивацию и силы?

----------


## Liza

Вот я скажу честно, на меня почему то эти парни не русской национальности вечно слетаются как мухи на г.. и в Пекине у меня были все однотипные поклонники Туркменистанцы :EEK!:  как под копирку , ей богу . Даже писали по одинаковому . Вроде бы я с ними нормально общалась , переписывалась , но вот нет у меня желания быть с такими . Просто вообще я даже на свидания отказалась с ними сходить.. ну а так мне всегда нравились мужчины намного старше себя, лет на 10 минимум. но мы слишком разные . Сейчас я уже понимаю , что мне не подойдёт , пусть будет старше лет на 5 не более.

----------


## Liza

Tempo, я одинока с самого детства , когда у меня была полная семья и безбедная жизнь. Это просто мое внутреннее состояние, это мое жизненное испытание, скажем так . А что ты думаешь , бывают и богатые одинокими, у которых все есть. .Ну ты мне пиши конкретно как устраивать жизнь мне ?

----------


## Liza

До работы учителем англ, я перепробовала десятки разных работ, мне ничего не нравится и не получается . пыталасьь работать риэлтором , администратором , секретарем , продавцом , флористом , визажистом , Оператором, менеджером , ездила по квартирам втюхивала косметику , да что я только не пробовала ... я вообще какая то профнепригодная и  бесталантная . Я не понимаю , куда я должна себя приткнуть . Я так устала .

----------


## tempo

Лиза, конкретно тебе стоит повысить свою ценность каак специалиста. Получить красивую бумажку, подтверждающую твои способности в профессии. Плюс бумажку о педагогических навыках.
Дофига ж дистанционно обучающих универов.
Коронавирус кончится, он не вечен.
Также тебе предписывается упорядочить бюджет, существует много методик самообмана, которые позволят не спускать все денежки на всякую херню.
Сама же понимаешь, что, болтаясь по хостелам, будешь иметь соответствующий контингент вокруг себя.
Как найти принца с импозантными сединами, не подскажу ) но шанс на такую встречу выше, если твой кораблик уверенно пробирается через шторма, а не киснет в тине у причала, обращивая днище целлюлитом ))

----------


## Liza

Про принца с сединами развеселил) ладно, буду думать над вашими умными советами :Smile:

----------


## Liza

Как бы я хотела вернуться лет на 10 назад, и сделать все правильно. Я не знаю какого черта , я поступила на экономический факультет, мой отец вбухал немалые деньги за мое обучение. Я сотни тысяч просрала на универ . В итоге , я хотела купить диплом , заплатила половину суммы , ждала когда мне его сделают , а этот мужик слился . Хотя , моя подруга бывшая делала через него диплом . Просто дура я , ненавижу себя из за этого.

----------


## tempo

Проверка подлинности диплома становится всё более простой, и подделка будет легко выявлена. Не сегодня, так через пять лет.

----------


## Remarque

> Как бы я хотела вернуться лет на 10 назад, и сделать все правильно. Я не знаю какого черта , я поступила на экономический факультет, мой отец вбухал немалые деньги за мое обучение. Я сотни тысяч просрала на универ . В итоге , я хотела купить диплом , заплатила половину суммы , ждала когда мне его сделают , а этот мужик слился . Хотя , моя подруга бывшая делала через него диплом . Просто дура я , ненавижу себя из за этого.


  Лиза, да я тебе могу бесплатно помочь подделать диплом. У меня оригинал  немецкого универа со всеми подписями и штампами) Нужно только найти того, кто согласится качественно перенести всё это на отдельный лист.
И студенческий билет МГУ у меня тоже сохранился. Мне его выдавали, пока учился там по обменной программе. Там тоже штамп и подпись. Можно и из них сфабриковать документ) 
Есть ещё немецкий диплом преподавателя немецкого. Тоже со штампом и подписью. Всё в оригинале. Нужно найти того, кто бы это качественно сделал.

----------


## Ваня :)

> Лиза, да я тебе могу бесплатно помочь подделать диплом. У меня оригинал  немецкого универа со всеми подписями и штампами) Нужно только найти того, кто согласится качественно перенести всё это на отдельный лист.
> И студенческий билет МГУ у меня тоже сохранился. Мне его выдавали, пока учился там по обменной программе. Там тоже штамп и подпись. Можно и из них сфабриковать документ) 
> Есть ещё немецкий диплом преподавателя немецкого. Тоже со штампом и подписью. Всё в оригинале. Нужно найти того, кто бы это качественно сделал.


 Ай, молодец!  :Smile:  Российская душа!  :Smile:

----------


## Remarque

> Ай, молодец!  Российская душа!


  Ну я серьёзно, если что) А вообще жалко, что она заплатила крупную сумму за учёбу, но так и не получила диплома.

----------


## Liza

> Ну я серьёзно, если что) А вообще жалко, что она заплатила крупную сумму за учёбу, но так и не получила диплома.


 Хорошо , я возьму это на заметку твоё предложение   :Big Grin:

----------


## Remarque

> Вот я скажу честно, на меня почему то эти парни не русской национальности вечно слетаются как мухи на г.. и в Пекине у меня были все однотипные поклонники Туркменистанцы как под копирку , ей богу . Даже писали по одинаковому.


  А вдруг тебе писал один и тот же человек под разными аккаунтами?) Особенно если стиль тот же самый.

----------


## Remarque

А вообще, туркмены - загадочный народ. В России их почти нет. Вот их соседей таджиков полно, а жителей Туркменистана не особенно тянет в Россию. Они либо у себя живут, либо перебираются в Турцию, учитывая сходство тюркский языков. Ещё азербайджанцы с ними заодно.

----------


## Liza

Не, точно разные . Первый студент , и ещё два тренера по футболу . Не , не хочу я никаких Равшанов , Шануров и пр. А студент такой извращенец это просто нечто , у меня ни с кем не было таких извращённых переписок . Вообще больные они . Ну я думаю , что я нравилась им , но увы , это безответно .  :Embarrassment:  и все младше меня, ну вообще не мое . Ещё пакистанец у меня был , просто ужас, кошмар , ненавижу . Китайцы и то мне приятнее.

----------


## Liza

Турков я ненавижу больше всех . Твари , пусть к ним этот коронавирус перейдёт .

----------


## Liza

Просто моя мать угробила свою жизнь в этой гребаной Турции , поэтому у меня пожизненная ненависть к этой стране.

----------


## Remarque

У меня, кстати, есть один бывший одноклассник в Москве, ищущий отношений. Он русский, если что. Но парень с уголовным прошлым. Отсидел несколько лет в тюрьме. Он бы вообще на любую женщину согласился, даже старше себя самого. Но тоже ищет как минимум славянку. Прежде у него была беженка с Донбасса. Но она вроде лишь пару лет прожила с ним в Москве, потом вернулась обратно на Донбасс, а мой одноклассник, походу с горя, связался с дурной компанией и отправился за решётку. Он старше твоего желаемого возраста. Ему 36.
Но если ещё когда-нибудь окажешься в Москве, то дам тебе его контактные данные. Просто сможешь погулять с ним по городу, если будет желание)

----------


## Remarque

Да турков вообще вряд ли кто-нибудь любит, кроме них самих.

----------


## Liza

Господи, я себя не на помойке нашла . Уголовников , согласных на любых баб , мне ещё не предлагали ..

----------


## Remarque

Но ты же ранее сама писала, что тебя тянет на плохих парней) А если того твоего знакомого алиментщика, который под подпиской о невыезде, посадят в тюрьму? Ты к нему сразу станешь намного хуже относиться после этого?

----------


## Liza

Да я никак не  стану к нему относится . Мы вообще не знакомы лично, и ничего у меня с ним нет . Мне нравятся эгоистичные , с завышенной самооценкой . А не уголовники, согласные на любых баб .

----------


## Remarque

Лиза да зачем тебе самовлюблённые эгоисты? Они тольо себя любят и выгоду во всём ищут. Да и с такими персонажами не получится создать семью. Попользуются год-другой, а потом подыщут себе другую пассию, помоложе. Только время на них потратишь. Тебе нужно менять мышление)

----------


## Liza

У меня было мало мужчин , но они в основном были богатые , жадные , наглые и хитрые .

----------


## Remarque

Ну а хоть один из них тебе действительно нравился? Симпатию вызывал? Или всё ради денег и чтобы не быть одной?

----------


## Liza

Судьбинка быть не замужней , что ж поделать . Ну с уголовниками я точно не буду , это миллион процентов .

----------


## Remarque

Лиза, да выйдешь ты замуж, не переживай. Всему своё время. Просто бывай побольше на людях. Почаще выходи на улицу. Рано или поздно с нормальным мужчиной познакомишься.

----------


## Liza

Да , я же писала , у меня была очень сильная любовь к женатому . Я пять лет отходила , не могла ни на кого смотреть . Там никаких денег и не было в помине, он жадная тварь , вообще мне не помог. Я ему написала спустя пару лет , он ответил какая я хорошая , прелесть и тд . А потом я спросила , а что ты мне не помог ? И он заткнулся. И китаец мне тоже нравился , но у меня уже не было никаких иллюзий и надежд , но все равно больно когда расстались .

----------


## Liza

Я не переживаю , мне плевать на мужской пол. Я выйду замуж только по расчёту .

----------


## Liza

Я переживаю только из за денег , если что )) мне на хрен эта любовь уже не сдалась

----------


## Liza

> ТЫ ВЫЙДЕШЬ ЗА МЕНЯ И ТОЧКА


 О , опять объявился неадекват

----------


## Remarque

> ТЫ ВЫЙДЕШЬ ЗА МЕНЯ И ТОЧКА


  Вот!) Это уже серьёзный разговор) Слышу слова не юноши, но мужа.

----------


## Remarque

Ну это же явный перебор. Не смешно.

----------


## Liza

Remarque, ты то что пишешь .. серьёзный разговор .. когда ты у нас женишься ??)

----------


## Liza

Это неадекват , которого нужно давно забанить )

----------


## Remarque

Да я хоть завтра могу жениться. По крайней мере, подруга в Москве готова  замуж. Но мне не к спеху. Ещё год-другой повременю. Проблема в том, что тогда мне придётся переехать в Москву, ибо она не согласна на переезд в Германию.

----------


## Liza

Придурок, тебе не светит ничего, хоть за деньги хоть без

----------


## Remarque

Irjdjjd, ты там походу под наркотой) Твоя фотка, да?) А что, неплохо получился)

----------


## Liza

Чем дольше один, тем тяжелее потом создавать семью . Мне так кажется.

----------


## Remarque

> Чем дольше один, тем тяжелее потом создавать семью . Мне так кажется.


  Лиза, это у всех по-разному. Мой дядя в 41 год женился. У него двое детей.

----------


## Remarque

Вот мне сейчас 35, но чисто внешнее мне никто столько не даёт. Обычно  думают, что 28-30 лет.

----------


## Remarque

Irjdjjd, чё за фигню ты там выкладываешь? Хочешь нормально общаться - общайся, но этот троллинг уже неуместен. Если бы ты троллил меня лично, я бы спокойно на это отреагировал. А так сейчас придётся на тебя пожаловаться)

----------


## Liza

Слыш, я тебя прошу по хорошему , съеби с глаз моих . Ну скучно тебе, пообщайся где нибудь в других местах

----------


## Remarque

Лиза, нажми на его посты "пожаловаться". Внизу под коментом с левой стороны треугольник с восклицательным знаком. Я уже нажал, но лучше, чтобы жалоба была от двух юзеров) Тогда его бан вероятен.

----------


## Liza

> По-хорошему не говорят сьеби, мне не скучно, а вот тебе да))
> Remerque жалуйся, жалуйся, всю жизнь наверно жалуешься


 Ну раз тебе не скучно, занимайся своими делами . Мы вас тут не ждём

----------


## Remarque

> По-хорошему не говорят сьеби, мне не скучно, а вот тебе да))
> Remerque жалуйся, жалуйся, всю жизнь наверно жалуешься


  Ну да, наверное) Приходится на вас жаловаться на пациентов вроде тебя, иначе санитары не приедут. Кто-то же должен тебя спасти.

----------


## Remarque

Ошибаешься) Походу с памятью у тебя не очень. Мат у тебя уже был в комменте в самом нижнем разделе форума. Головку подлечи и память потренируй, чтобы больше ничего не забывать.

----------


## Liza

Ну может я тоже загнула , мне конечно не плевать на тему отношений, но никаких там страстей, слепых любовей мне не надо, ну было по молодости , и хватит . Я тоже молодо выгляжу , так что я не парюсь . Просто ребёнка уже хочу.

----------


## Remarque

Лиза, у меня есть знакомый препод колледжа в Тверской области. У него много знакомых молодых парней. Он сам бывший тренер по борьбе. В крайнем случае, он тебе нормального мужа в их городке подыщет)  У них там суперкрасивая природа в городе с кучей озёр и громадный лес.

----------


## Remarque

Для модера без разницы, выше-ниже и в каком раздела был мат. Не согласен? Тогда давай дасвиданья) Ждём бана)

----------


## Remarque

Начнём с того, что это ты за Лизой и мной сегодня без причины в её теме скакать начал, провоцируя своими фотками, значит, ты и есть провокатор. Нам ты нафиг не сдался. Тебя кто-то звал в Лизину тему? Она же тебе сказала, что ты ей неприятен, а раз ты сам этого не понимаешь, то пусть модератор реагирует. Походу ты какой озабоченный. И мой ник в данном случае подразумевает фамилию писателя. Головку лечи, ходи на процедуры. Может, тебя и вылечат.

----------


## Liza

> Жалуйся, я свободно общаюсь, призывов к су небыло, и т.д флуда и мата тоже, свободное общение, у каждого оно своё, так что Я абщаюсь, абщаюсь вот так вот xD


 Ты не общаешься , а спамишь . Дурачок , не понимаешь , что ты людей доводишь .

----------


## Liza

> Лиза, у меня есть знакомый препод колледжа в Тверской области. У него много знакомых молодых парней. Он сам бывший тренер по борьбе. В крайнем случае, он тебе нормального мужа в их городке подыщет)  У них там суперкрасивая природа в городе с кучей озёр и громадный лес.


 Зачем мне молодые . Мне под 30 . Мне нужен взрослый и обеспеченный .

----------


## Liza

А как он мне будет искать ? Разместит мою фотографию у них в колледже ??? И потом я буду проводить кастинг)))

----------


## Liza

Ладно, я прикалываюсь . Я в состоянии сама найти себе мужа. Я бы и просто для себя родила , была бы такая возможность. Но чтоб помогал финансово.

----------


## Liza

Я считаю , что 30 лет это уже достаточно взрослый возраст . У нормальных людей , дети уже идут в первый класс. А я все ещё не могу научиться сама себя обеспечивать . Писец. Если бы не было проблем с деньгами , я бы давно родила , хоть от русского, хоть от китайца . Я не чайлдфри и не монашка. Хотя родов боюсь может даже больше смерти . Это адовая боль даже страшно думать .

----------


## Liza

Мама меня родила в 31 , и то я считаю , что это поздно . Если бы она меня родила в 21, то мне было бы 25 а не 15 , когда ее не стало . Это огромная разница . Может я была бы нормальной.

----------


## tempo

Лиза, но ты ж писала, сколько зарабатываешь. Вполне можно себя обеспечить в России или Китае, если не проматывать всё на херню

----------


## Liza

Remarque, а что у тебя за девушка ждунья? Я бы не стала ждать годами , когда у меня живет мужик в др городе/стране, сама бы приехала , ну или послала, если он не хочет ко мне ехать . Вообще не понимаю отношений / дружбы на расстоянии . Я даже с единственными двумя подругами перестала общаться , потому что меня заипали эти переписки , хотя мы дружили около  10 лет. Перед Новым годом , они хотели со мной помириться , опять общаться в вк , но я не захотела. Ну наверно надоело . Меня вообще утомляют  соц сети , вк , Инстраграм и тд . Просто захожу полистать новостную ленту и все .

----------


## Liza

> Лиза, но ты ж писала, сколько зарабатываешь. Вполне можно себя обеспечить в России или Китае, если не проматывать всё на херню


 У меня эти заработки не постоянные , сегодня заплатят , а завтра нет . И работу я меняю почти каждые 3 месяца . У меня отсутствует в принципе стабильность в жизни.

----------


## Liza

Стабильно только мое одиночество и депрессия ;(

----------


## Remarque

> Remarque, а что у тебя за девушка ждунья? Я бы не стала ждать годами , когда у меня живет мужик в др городе/стране, сама бы приехала , ну или послала, если он не хочет ко мне ехать . Вообще не понимаю отношений / дружбы на расстоянии . Я даже с единственными двумя подругами перестала общаться , потому что меня заипали эти переписки , хотя мы дружили около  10 лет. Перед Новым годом , они хотели со мной помириться , опять общаться в вк , но я не захотела. Ну наверно надоело . Меня вообще утомляют  соц сети , вк , Инстраграм и тд . Просто захожу полистать новостную ленту и все .


  У нас с ней много общего в плане интересов, да и характер такой, что она лучше подождёт, чем станет искать кого-то другого.

----------


## Remarque

Лиза, а тебе твой агент уже заплатил?

----------


## Remarque

[QUOTE=Liza;178704Я даже с единственными двумя подругами перестала общаться , потому что меня заипали эти переписки , хотя мы дружили около  10 лет. Перед Новым годом , они хотели со мной помириться , опять общаться в вк , но я не захотела. Ну наверно надоело . Меня вообще утомляют  соц сети , вк , Инстраграм и тд . Просто захожу полистать новостную ленту и все .[/QUOTE] А ты на тот момент ведь уже была в Пекине? Тогда общение на расстоянии вполне оправданно. Они же не могли ради общения перебраться к тебе в Китай) 

И я лично не вижу ничего плохого в переписке. У меня одна бывшая одноклассница живёт в Швейцарии, другая вышла замуж за француза и переехала к нему на родину. И ведь они в школе были лучшими подругами. А теперь в основном тоже поддерживают связь, лишь пиша-звоня друг другу.

----------


## Ваня :)

Remarque.  :Smile: 

Может Вьі мне девушку найдете????

Вегетарианка.
Лет єтак 25-40.
Красивая.
Без богатого интимного прошлого!!!!
Поєтому можно псих.
Вьісокие морально-єтические нормьі.
Но не верующая.
С представлениями "одна любовь на всю жизнь".
Но, чтоб я мог самоубится в любой момент.
Чтоб не совсем дура.

Есть у Вас такие знакомьіе в Германии?  :Smile:

----------


## Remarque

Ваня, у Вас довольно высокая планка) И даже если такую женщину найти, то ведь она может захотеть родить ребёнка, а Вы можете в любой момент до, во время или после его рождения наложить на себя руки. Это было бы жестоко по отношений к ним двоим.

А вообще, здесь на форуме есть форумчанка Алиса28. Если вычеркнете некоторые пункты из своего списка, то вполне можете подойти друг другу)

----------


## Liza

Remarque теперь у нас сводник )) ой эта Алиса мне напомнила мою знакомую по переписке из Пекина , студентка озабоченная . Присылала мне свои голые фотки , говорила что она сабмиссив ну типа как в фильме 50 оттенков серого. А , она ещё просила , чтобы я разослала ее фотки своим знакомым . Сдвиг по фазе . Потом прислала своё порно видео , потом я не помню то ли я ее заблокировала , то ли она сама исчезла .

----------


## Liza

В дружбе по переписке ничего плохого не вижу, но мне это надоело . Мне нужно живое общение, с моими подругами как то стало утомительно, я от них не получала ни поддержки , ни эмоций , я не понимаю смысл такой дружбы . Это больше фальш дружба , или просто от скуки. И у меня самая тяжелая ситуация , у них как то легче в жизни . Поэтому я отдалилась .

----------


## Liza

> Лиза, а тебе твой агент уже заплатил?


 Нет конечно, у них ещё карантин :Mad:

----------


## tempo

Лиза, ещё вариант:
может быть, получится учить китаисев в России - русскому и/или английскому.
или по скайпу учить, такой способ сейчас практикуется.
если по-китайски говорить и понимать, то тем более.
может китайские знакомые подгонят пару-тройку (сотен  :Smile:  ) клиентов...
100.000 не выйдет, но для поддержки штанов или юбки может хватить.

а мы те пока супруга выдвинем из своей среды, хоть бы и двинутого... ))

----------


## Remarque

> Remarque теперь у нас сводник )) ой эта Алиса мне напомнила мою знакомую по переписке из Пекина , студентка озабоченная . Присылала мне свои голые фотки , говорила что она сабмиссив ну типа как в фильме 50 оттенков серого. А , она ещё просила , чтобы я разослала ее фотки своим знакомым . Сдвиг по фазе . Потом прислала своё порно видео , потом я не помню то ли я ее заблокировала , то ли она сама исчезла .


  Да где ты таких собеседников находишь?) То извращенец туркмен, то эта твоя озабоченная студентка. 

Ну а Алиса в полном порядке, судя по всему.

----------


## Liza

Remarque, на сайте знакомств

----------


## Liza

Меня иногда посещают мысли пожить в женском монастыре :Embarrassment:  ... нет, я не религиозна , иногда хочется поверить в боженьку..я никогда не исповедовалась и не причащалась , хоть и крещеная . Раньше я часто смотрела стримы священников ) но для себя как то не обрела веры , мне вообще как то пох что там .. я верю в параллельные вселенные , астральный мир и реинкарнации ) читала у одной девушки в инсте , что она после монастыря сразу нашла себе мужа , у них очень успешная жизнь . Я тоже думаю, может надо покаяться , сознаться , что я фальшивка, я не Лиза лаоши, которая хочет учить китайчат англ , а сумасшедшая чокнутая дура, двинутая на деньгах и шмотках. Может на меня снизойдёт просвещение и милость Господня  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Remarque

Ну покайся, конечно, хуже тебе от этого не станет)  А я тебе потом сразу же скину ссылку на СЗ для верующих. Там не только православные свои анкеты с телефонами и электронной почтой оставляют, но и атеисты. Просто тот сайт намного серьёзнее, чем всякие мамбы)

----------


## Liza

Remarque, не могу конкретно в церкви , я стесняюсь или это что то другое .. может я бесноватая ...кстати ,мой папа по пьяни называет себя Люциком ( сокр. Люцифер) и говорит, что мной тоже движут потусторонние силы, потому что я советов его не слушаю. И сны меня тоже раньше мучали на эту тему. Но я конечно не заморачиваюсь , а то так шиза может начаться. :EEK!:

----------


## Remarque

Лиза, тогда подыщи женский монастырь и поезжай туда на день-другой) Пообщаешься с настоятельницей монастыря. Потрудишься на свежем воздухе с монахинями. Там же наверняка будут и твои ровесницы. Просто получишь от них моральную поддержку в реальной жизни. Еда и проживание там бесплатно. И мне понятно, что женщинам трудно исповедоваться священнику. Он же мужчина. Наверное, многим особам женского пола неловко изливать свою душу, стоя перед незнакоммым человеком. Но многие всё равно через себя переступают. А если тебе это тяжёло, то общение по душам с настоятельницей монастыря для тебя наверняка вполне приемлимый вариант)

----------


## Liza

Да , я так попробую сделать . Плюс мне очень не хватает женского общения и внимания , так как я рано без матери осталась и с подругами сильно разные ;( я очень подругу по душе найти , но без понятия как .

----------


## Liza

Я думаю , я смогла бы рассказать о себе обычному мужчине психотерапевту или психологу но вот священнику навряд ли . Хотя может и смогу в дальнейшем .

----------


## Liza

В общем , я хочу попробовать устроиться воспиталкой в дет сад. Или может кассиром , если ничего не получится . От английского я хочу передохнуть.. Мне почему то каждую ночь снятся разные города , такие красивые картинки . А я чувствую глобальную усталость от жизни , даже во сне , я чувствую только усталость от всего.

----------


## Wasted

> В общем , я хочу попробовать устроиться воспиталкой в дет сад. Или может кассиром , если ничего не получится . От английского я хочу передохнуть.. Мне почему то каждую ночь снятся разные города , такие красивые картинки . А я чувствую глобальную усталость от жизни , даже во сне , я чувствую только усталость от всего.


 
Я бы на твоём месте всё-таки свалил в Китай, там учил бы их английскому, а сам бы изучал китайский. С этими языками потом и в России можно нормально устроиться.

----------


## Liza

[QUOTE=Wasted;178781]Я бы на твоём месте всё-таки свалил в Китай, там учил бы их английскому, а сам бы изучал китайский. С этими языками потом и в России можно нормально устроиться.[/QUOTE
Я поеду в Китай , когда закончится карантин . А это неизвестно ещё .

----------


## Liza

Вы наверное не в состоянии понять , что мне срать на эти языки и не хочу я работать учителем вообще

----------


## Liza

Но я все равно буду работать учителем англ потому что мне некуда деваться . Деньги то нужны . Вы считаете это легко , работать на работах , которые не нравятся ? Легко выучить чужой язык , который тебе Нахер не сдался ? При всей моей любви к деньгам , я не могу себя заставить учить китайский , хотя конечно я смогла бы наверно заработать больше если бы его знала . Моя психика просто не выносит . Я просто сдохнуть хочу , только из за того что я сама ненавижу эту учебу и все что с этим связано. Плюс одиночество и депрессия меня добивают . Вот такие дела .

----------


## Remarque

Лиза, а на каком уровне у тебя вообще английский? Ты раньше писала, что на посредственном. А что конкретно это для тебя означает? И каким образом ты его учила?

----------


## Liza

Я понимаю что , чтобы хорошо зарабатывать нужно много работать , вкладывать энергию  , иметь знания и тд . Но есть огромная разница , когда тебе это нравится и когда тебе это НЕ нравится , ты это делаешь , только потому что Надо ! Я хочу хорошо зарабатывать, но мне это Адово тяжело. Я не чувствую даже радости от этих заработанных денег . Мне даже по хер на что я их трачу . У меня реально глубокая проблема . Люди работают по предназначению , потому что это их дело жизни , они вкладывают в это душу . Им это нравится! Им это приносит моральное удовлетворение . А мне нет ! Вот в чем разница . Я не понимаю , зачем я это делаю.  Просто блять потому что так надо . И живу я потому что надо жить, а не потому что я хочу жить.

----------


## Liza

> Лиза, а на каком уровне у тебя вообще английский? Ты раньше писала, что на посредственном. А что конкретно это для тебя означает? И каким образом ты его учила?


 Какая разница какой мой уровень и как я его учила ? Что это меняет ?

----------


## Remarque

Ну мне просто интересно) Но ладно, пусть это остаётся твоим секретом.

----------


## Liza

Мой уровень intermediate , я учила его с первого класса . И дальше что ? Летала на Кипр в языковую школу . Хочу ещё на Мальту поехать , как накоплю деньги .

----------


## Remarque

Ну хорошо тогда) А вот мне английский никогда особо не давался. Я владею им лишь на базовом уровне.

----------


## Liza

Я всю жизнь учу этот долбанный английский , и читаю и смотрю,  и слушаю . Как ещё я должна его учить ? Может мне тут мастер класс кто то хочет дать ? Remarque, научи ты, как я должна учить английский ?

----------


## Liza

Ну ты же сам полиглот , в чем проблема выучить английский, он же такой простой...

----------


## Liza

А китайский это вообще цветочки .. просто песня а не язык ..

----------


## Remarque

> Я всю жизнь учу этот долбанный английский , и читаю и смотрю,  и слушаю . Как ещё я должна его учить ? Может мне тут мастер класс кто то хочет дать ? Remarque, научи ты, как я должна учить английский ?


  Лиза, поезжай в любуй англоязычную страну. Через год ты учишь его.

----------


## Liza

Я просрала такую возможность ... когда были деньги и возможности , я страдала от несчастной любви. Сейчас мне остаётся только пахать как лошадь в китае

----------


## Remarque

> Ну ты же сам полиглот , в чем проблема выучить английский, он же такой простой...


  Да просто нет особого желания. Нужно хотя бы немного любить язык, чтобы его выучить. Кроме того, у меня уже сейчас мешанина в голове) Про немецкий и русский молчу. Учил три года французский в гимназии, затем опять же три года - болгарский и два - польский. Сдавал по ним письменные и устные экзамены, делал с них переводы в обе стороны.
Немного позже ходил полгода на каталанский и итальянский, но занятия  посещал нерегулярно. То же самое с занятиями по чешскому и сербохорватскому. Тоже потратил на них полгода, но нерегулярно. Плюс были ещё занятия по украинскому, но опять же полгода.
Были ещё курсы латинского. Их-то я прошёл, но уже почти всё забыл.
И чуть-чуть занятий по греческому.

Английский тоже учил в гимназии, но как-то не привил себе к нему интерес. В результате, у меня уже сейчас в голове полный языковой хаос. Очень многое забыто, ибо языками я затем особо не пользовался.

----------


## Remarque

> Я просрала такую возможность ... когда были деньги и возможности , я страдала от несчастной любви. Сейчас мне остаётся только пахать как лошадь в китае


  Да ничего ещё не поздно. Тебе ещё и 30-ти нет. Когда коронавирус в Китае пройдёт, вернёшься туда, подкопишь денег, а потом поезжай в Англию на месяц-другой.
На твоём месте я бы уже сейчас подыскал себе вакансию бэбиситтера в какой-нибудь англоязычной стране. Я бы выбрал Канаду или Австралию.

----------


## Liza

Хорошо, это неплохая идея.

----------


## Liza

Но все равно какая разница, хоть у меня будет супер идеальный английский , я же не хочу быть учителем и не хочу я никого обучать . Ну не мое это. Замкнутый круг. Да наверно я сама скоро крякну без суицида от этих бесконечных заработков..

----------


## Liza

Я это всегда понимала , что не хочу быть учителем , хотя мне моя училка в лицее говорила поступать на ин яз, и что у меня есть все способности , но я уже тогда не хотела этого. В Китае оказалась случайно, я стала учителем только лишь из за нужды денег . Да , есть способности , но нет желания . Мне нужна другая работа . Но я ещё не поняла какая . Я не собираюсь работать всю жизнь учителем ни в Китае, ни тем более в России . Мне нужно что то другое .

----------


## Liza

Конечно я завидую людям , которые для себя решили ещё в молодости , кем они станут . Мои успешные подруги уже в школьные годы определились с профессией. И они шли к своей цели , и все получалось . А я как говно в проруби , сама не знаю чего хочу . Все не нравится и не получается . Неудачница по жизни . Мужика нет потому что я неудачница .

----------


## Wasted

> Я понимаю что , чтобы хорошо зарабатывать нужно много работать , вкладывать энергию  , иметь знания и тд . Но есть огромная разница , когда тебе это нравится и когда тебе это НЕ нравится , ты это делаешь , только потому что Надо ! Я хочу хорошо зарабатывать, но мне это Адово тяжело. Я не чувствую даже радости от этих заработанных денег . Мне даже по хер на что я их трачу . У меня реально глубокая проблема . Люди работают по предназначению , потому что это их дело жизни , они вкладывают в это душу . Им это нравится! Им это приносит моральное удовлетворение . А мне нет ! Вот в чем разница . Я не понимаю , зачем я это делаю.  Просто блять потому что так надо . И живу я потому что надо жить, а не потому что я хочу жить.


 
Вот это как будто про меня сказало!

----------


## Liza

У меня сегодня вообще психоз ,мурашки по голове бегают. Мне че то очень плохо . Это все от одиночества , все мои психозы . Был бы у меня любимый , такого бы не было. Но не факт .

----------


## Liza

Может сесть на антидепрессанты ? Я никогда не пила таблы

----------


## Варвара

Здравствуйте, уважаемые участники форума! Меня зовут Варвара,
я учусь на факультете Юридической психологии в МГППУ и в рамках 
своей курсовой работы провожу исследование моральных выборов
участников суицид-форумов. Участие в исследовании полностью анонимно, 
но по вашему желанию могу отправить вам ваши результаты. 
Если вас заинтересовала возможность поучаствовать в моем 
исследовании, пожалуйста, заполните анкету по ссылке:
https://forms.gle/12eNmmf7ifwhX5Lg8
Заранее большое спасибо всем откликнувшимся!

----------


## Wasted

> Может сесть на антидепрессанты ? Я никогда не пила таблы


 
Для начала на твоём месте я бы попробовал спиртное. Мне помогает.

----------


## Irjdjjd

> Для начала на твоём месте я бы попробовал спиртное. Мне помогает.


 А потом канаплю xD

----------


## June

> провожу исследование моральных выборов участников суицид-форумов.


 слово "аморальных" было бы уместнее.

----------


## Remarque

> У меня сегодня вообще психоз ,мурашки по голове бегают. Мне че то очень плохо . Это все от одиночества , все мои психозы . Был бы у меня любимый , такого бы не было. Но не факт .


 Лиза, ты сходи для начала к врачу.

----------


## Remarque

> Здравствуйте, уважаемые участники форума! Меня зовут Варвара,
> я учусь на факультете Юридической психологии в МГППУ и в рамках 
> своей курсовой работы провожу исследование моральных выборов
> участников суицид-форумов. Участие в исследовании полностью анонимно, 
> но по вашему желанию могу отправить вам ваши результаты. 
> Если вас заинтересовала возможность поучаствовать в моем 
> исследовании, пожалуйста, заполните анкету по ссылке:
> https://forms.gle/12eNmmf7ifwhX5Lg8
> Заранее большое спасибо всем откликнувшимся!


 Варвара, а какое отношение имеет Ваше сообщение к данной теме? Вы ведь уже оставили его в другом разделе. Зачем дублировать-то? Это как-то уж слишком бестактно, учитывая, что Вы не удосужились даже чисто ради приличия заглянуть в те предыдущие посты, которые оставила ТС. Лично я хотя бы по этой причине не стану отвечать ни на какие  Ваши анкеты. Учитесь быть человечнее, хотя бы на форумах с такой тематикой. Ваше поведение как минимум непрофессионально, учитывая, по какой специальности Вы учитесь.

----------


## Wasted

> А потом канаплю xD


 Если есть доступ, лучше ее сразу, а ещё лучше гашиш. Лично меня он очень приятно расслабляет и даже пьянит, и все это без похмелья, отходняков, красной морды и прочих "прелестей". Но у нас за это дают ОЧЕНЬ серьезные сроки, так что только пить...

----------


## Wasted

> Варвара, а какое отношение имеет Ваше сообщение к данной теме? Вы ведь уже оставили его в другом разделе. Зачем дублировать-то? Это как-то уж слишком бестактно, учитывая, что Вы не удосужились даже чисто ради приличия заглянуть в те предыдущие посты, которые оставила ТС. Лично я хотя бы по этой причине не стану отвечать ни на какие  Ваши анкеты. Учитесь быть человечнее, хотя бы на форумах с такой тематикой. Ваше поведение как минимум непрофессионально, учитывая, по какой специальности Вы учитесь.


 Толку с ней говорить вообще, сюда периодически прорываются рекламные боты.

----------


## Irjdjjd

> Если есть доступ, лучше ее сразу, а ещё лучше гашиш. Лично меня он очень приятно расслабляет и даже пьянит, и все это без похмелья, отходняков, красной морды и прочих "прелестей". Но у нас за это дают ОЧЕНЬ серьезные сроки, так что только пить...


 И то и другое зло, но если выбирать, то слабоалкоголь пиво или свою рощенную траву потому, что много синтетического каннабидиола, а лучше вообще йога, физические упражнения, бег, плаванье и отдых на природе

----------


## Liza

> Для начала на твоём месте я бы попробовал спиртное. Мне помогает.


 Нет, мне не помогает. Вообще не употребляю почти в последнее время и курить давно бросила . Прям Зожница

----------


## Liza

Я пробовала все кроме таблеток и наркотиков . ( ну пару раз курила траву и ещё какие то лёгкие , фигня полная)
Бег , фитнес , йога , бассейн все это конечно замечательно, но у меня нет результа, мне это тоже быстро надоедает и не интересно. Сейчас бы походила на фитнес и в бассейн, у меня здесь есть супер тренер, обалденная женщина , я к ней раньше постоянно ходила заниматься ( фитнес танцы и кардио тренировки ) но честно сказать , эффекта мало, наверно я люблю пожрать , да и по природе я не худышка.

----------


## Liza

Алкоголь я в принципе ненавижу , потому что мой отец алкаш . Какой эффект у алкоголя мне не понятен . Он же наоборот усиливает , то что что внутри . Короче , я не люблю алкашку

----------


## Liza

Ну вообще я хочу начать ежедневно делать упражнения на пресс и на ноги дома , но я начинаю и потом забрасываю , для меня самое тяжёлое это заставить себя делать что то на ежедневной основе. Первый раз , когда я приехала в Китай , я похудела от сильного стресса ,  так как чужая страна и все чужое , и я такая  почти без денег и понимания как я должна тут выживать . Но потом я расслабилась , все вошло в привычное русло , и кг естественно вернулись . И я не могу себя ограничивать постоянно в еде, у меня сильные головные боли начинаются . Мне еще нужно на форум для худеющих)

----------


## Liza

Кстати, у меня ещё мечта поехать в Италию и в Испанию . ( ну в Испании я была в детстве, очень плохо помню ) я думаю может там найти себе мужика , у меня у самой такая внешность , мне даже папин друг недавно сказал что у меня типаж Софи Лорен , да и там прекрасный климат . Но опять лень учить язык (

----------


## Wasted

> Кстати, у меня ещё мечта поехать в Италию и в Испанию . ( ну в Испании я была в детстве, очень плохо помню ) я думаю может там найти себе мужика , у меня у самой такая внешность , мне даже папин друг недавно сказал что у меня типаж Софи Лорен , да и там прекрасный климат . Но опять лень учить язык (


 
Оуууу.
Короче говоря, Лиза, твой самый главный порок — это леность, вот его превозмочь бы — и все наладится на зависть окружающим)
Я, впрочем, тоже этим грешен)) Уже бы и женился давно и в люди выбился, может даже в эмиграции, но.... Мне ж и так хорошо)))

----------


## Liza

Ну лень тоже не возникает просто так. Просто я не люблю эту жизнь. Вот отсюда и лень. Нет любви у меня ни к чему.

----------


## Liza

Wasted, если бы тебе было хорошо, ты бы не сидел на су форуме..

----------


## culexus

...А если найду? : )))

А всегда так было, Liza? Букой родились? : ) Или считаете, что переросли? И что ничего достойного впереди нет и не будет?

----------


## Liza

Вчера переписывалась с одной психологшей , и она правильно написала , что эта жизнь для тех кто любит ее. Если нет любви , ни к людям , ни к своей работе, разве можно быть счастливым ? Я уверена , что ни один успешный врач/учитель / бизнесмен не скажет , что не любит свою работу. Или я ошибаюсь . Как можно стать успешным в том, что тебе не нравится ?? Это возможно? Я не представляю  действительно заслуженного педагога, который сказал бы, что я работаю только из за денег, ну и потому что я ахуенно активный. Чушь какая то . Если нет любви ,то жизнь дерьмо, и ты либо смиряешься с этим , либо осознанно себя убиваешь . Я вижу так ... сейчас я живу как говно , в надежде на чудо, мой бабий инстинкт говорит ,что я должна родить, и может хотя бы любовь к ребёнку будет меня спасать . А для своего ребёнка я сделаю все возможное , чтобы он был счастлив . Я аж прослезилась .

----------


## Liza

Не поняла ? Что найду?

----------


## Liza

> ...А если найду? : )))
> 
> А всегда так было, Liza? Букой родились? : ) Или считаете, что переросли? И что ничего достойного впереди нет и не будет?


  Я не поняла, вы про что ??? Что найти ?

----------


## Liza

Если про любовь , то я только за ! Я всем желаю здесь найти свою любовь .

----------


## Liza

Если вы родились оптимистом , то я безумно за вас рада, только прошу не переходить на личности и проходить мимо , а то я ещё и злюка

----------


## culexus

> Я не поняла, вы про что ??? Что найти ?


 Это было к этому: 


> Нет любви у меня ни к чему.


 , но форум такой клевый, что любые неосторожные телодвижения с его интерфейсом приводят к наказанию - чтоб не расслаблялись, наверное. Я думаю даже, что стоит каждый раз менять еще кнопки местами, а может даже и чтобы они отрабатывали рандомно - пусть пользователи угадают! : ) И дефолтное написание параграфов сообщения в одну строчку в редакторе - шикарно! И когда жмешь вдруг на "расширенный режим" - текст опаньки, и в шуньятту отправляется... Хотя, стоп, про что это мы...?

А, да - я про любовь. Так вот, фиг со мной - каким я родился, я просто спросил - вы ж не сразу злюкой родились? Личность ваша меня не особо касается и мне не нужна, чтоб за счет неё себя еще оптимистичнее чувствовать - короче, я не собираюсь вас как-то оценивать, я просто спросил про пертурбацию вашего настроения на вашем личном пути.

----------


## culexus

А ребенок - это не игрушка, как и любой "успех" - он порой выматывает, расстраивает и многая прочая нехорошее; это только в рекламе все улыбаются вечно и машут - так нужно, чтобы продавать людям товары и идеи.

----------


## Remarque

Лиза, насчёт любви к работе ты права. У меня одна из бывших одноклассниц в Москве ничем не выделялась в школьные годы: плохо училась, даже оставалась на второй год. Внешне была тоже ничем не примечательной. Совсем небольшое роста. Наверное, с трудом дотягивала до 150 см. Несколько лет назад я с ней списался в соцсети, найдя её черет других одноклассников. В общем, она давно уже нашла интересную для себя работу, устроившись на московском ипподроме.  Вышла замуж и родила ребёнка. С мужем вроде познакомилась как раз на ипподроме. В общем, тебе тоже нужно искать интересное  для себя занятие, где ты будешь чувствовать себя на своём месте, как ты сама и написала.

----------


## Liza

> А ребенок - это не игрушка, как и любой "успех" - он порой выматывает, расстраивает и многая прочая нехорошее; это только в рекламе все улыбаются вечно и машут - так нужно, чтобы продавать людям товары и идеи.


 Я прекрасно понимаю, я же сама работаю с детьми . Это очень тяжело .

----------


## tempo

Поп-рыгунья S.Trekozza
Лето красное пропела ...
 :Wink: 

Лиза, шанс на торговлю лицом - это шанс, конечно, но грустный.
Всихологиня права: "... эта жизнь для тех кто любит ее. Если нет любви , ни к людям , ни к своей работе, разве можно быть счастливым "

----------


## Liza

Remarque, отличная история у твоей одноклассницы .

----------


## Liza

К сожалению , кроме симпатичной мордашки у меня больше ничего нет , ув. Tempo

----------


## culexus

> Я прекрасно понимаю, я же сама работаю с детьми . Это очень тяжело .


 Это не тяжело - в этом можно найти и много радости. Но и напечалиться можно при всей радости - тоже. Короче, я к чему - жизнь не черно-белая, а цветная, и ежели вы дадите себе немного времени передохнуть от мыслей (не от дел и прочего - это не про ленится, а именно про бесконечную жвачку из одних и тех же мыслей), а потом вернетесь к этой теме - то вполне можете начать замечать и цвета, а там - глядишь - и ощутите внезапно, что, оказывается, есть какие-то может и простые и уже давно известные вещи/люди, которые заиграли новыми красками и радуют.

----------


## Liza

Согласна ,очень здравая мысль . Но вот иногда накрывает как будто помимо моей воли . И не понимаю , как у людей получается быть на позитиве . Это привычка мозга , надо перестраивать .  Я надеюсь , что жизнь заиграет новыми красками, когда я вернусь в Китай  :Big Grin:

----------


## culexus

...и то, что "иногда накрывает" - тоже нормально и даже полезно. Эта сраная идеология непрекращающегося успеха и истерического позитива - она калечит людей, ей-богу! А всё потому, что еще и нет ресурса на нормальный рост - чуть зазевался, чуть расслабился - и уже начинают кружить вокруг стервятники, готовые тебя сожрать. Конкуренция жеж, "выживает сильнейший"! Не-а, выживает ни разу не сильнейший, а незрелейший - его тоже потом сожрут, но перед этим он обязательно прокукарекает за достигнутый успех - как он сожрал глупого задумавшегося неудачника.

----------


## Liza

Ну может для вас нормально, для меня нет . Я не хочу чтобы меня накрывало , не хочу плакать по ночам , потому что мне не нравится моя жизнь , не хочу думать о том , что хочу быстрее сдохнуть . Я хочу жить нормальной обычной  жизнью , как другие обычные люди , не думать о смерти ,  иметь друзей и семью и все .

----------


## culexus

Ну всё правильно, *Liza* - так оно и работает хоть на уровне индивидуума, хоть на уровне общества.

"Самые большие и важные жизненные проблемы не могут быть решены. Их можно только перерасти."

----------


## culexus

И да: нормальность - это иллюзия, которой может удовлетвориться только человек, весьма поверхностно знакомый со всеми этими "нормальными" людьми.

Есть такая притча нерекомендуемого мной буддизма:



> Однажды жила женщина по имени Киса, или «Тощая», Готами. Он была родом из бедной семьи, которая очень немного могла предложить будущему мужу в качестве приданого. Однако со временем муж для нее нашелся, и она отправилась жить вместе с его семьей, но они смотрели на нее свысока из-за маленького приданого.
> 
> Родственники ее мужа обращались с ней очень жестоко и заставляли ее очень тяжело работать, относясь к ней немногим лучше, чем к бесплатной служанке. В свое время она родила сына, и ее жизнь изменилась. Ребенок снова принес в ее жизнь радость, и родственники стали относиться к ней с большим уважением. К несчастью, будучи еще совсем маленьким, ребенок заболел. Болезнь усугублялась, и Киса Готами в отчаяние наблюдала, как гаснет его жизнь. Несмотря на все ее усилия, ребенок умер. В горе она впала в истерику и отказывалась поверить в том, что ее сын мертв. Она вцепилась в его тело и не давала родственникам унести его. Крепко прижав к себе тело, она бродила по деревне, умоляя людей дать ей лекарство, чтобы излечить ее сына. Некоторые гнали ее с презрением, а некоторые отвечали недоумением или смущенным замешательством. Другие пытались вразумить ее и относились к ней с добротой и словами утешения. Они пытались заставить ее принять тот факт, что ее ребенок мертв, но она не хотела их слушать. Единственное, что ей было нужно, – лекарство, чтобы ее сын поправился. Наконец, кто-то посоветовал ей сходить к Будде. Говорят, что он обладает разнообразными таинственными силами, и, возможно, он сможет ей помочь. Снова обретя надежду, она поспешила увидеться с Буддой, и, наконец, вся в грязи и слезах, предстала перед его глазами, истерично моля его дать лекарство ее ребенку.
> 
> Будда с добротой посмотрел на Кису Готами и мертвого ребенка у нее на руках. «Да, я могу помочь тебе, – сказал он, – но, чтобы я смог сделать лекарство, ты должна принести мне одну вещь. Мне нужно горчичное семя». Охваченная радостью, Киса Готами была готова бежать за ним. В каждой кухне в домах Индии есть горшок с горчичными семенами, и вскоре у нее будет лекарство для ее сына. «Но есть одно условие, – продолжал Будда. – Семя должно быть из дома, в котором никто не умирал». Женщина без раздумий отправилась в дорогу, храня в сердце надежду.
> 
> Она остановилась у первого дома, к которому подошла, и попросила горчичное семя. Женщина, живущая в доме, с радостью была готова дать ей семя, но потом Киса Готами вспомнила слова Будды. «Кто-нибудь умирал в этом доме?» – спросила она. «Только в прошлом месяце умер мой дед. Пожалуйста, не напоминай нам». Так Киса Готами переходила от дома к дому. Везде люди были бы рады дать ей горчичное зернышко, но везде повторялось то же самое. Здесь умерла жена, там муж, брат, сестра, мать, отец, сын или дочь; в каждом доме люди видели смерть. «Живущих мало, умерших много. Не напоминай нам о нашей скорби», – снова и снова говорили ей люди.
> 
> Киса Готами начала понимать, что смерть приходит ко всем, что она не одинока в своей утрате. Спокойная и отрезвленная, она посмотрела на ребенка у себя на руках и, наконец, смогла принять тот факт, что он на самом деле мертв. Она отнесла его тело на погребальную площадку, попрощалась с ним и вернулась к Будде. 
> ...


 В общем как-то так. Впрочем, сказки всё это : )

----------


## Remarque

Красивая притча. Но важно же, каким конкретно образом и в каком возрасте помирает тот или иной человек. Когда сам по себе умирает старик, то его родным намного проще смириться с его смертью, чем когда от болезни погибает младенец. А про убийство вообще молчу.

----------


## culexus

> Красивая притча. Но важно же, каким конкретно образом и в каком возрасте помирает тот или иной человек. Когда сам по себе умирает старик, то его родным намного проще смириться с его смертью, чем когда от болезни погибает младенец. А про убийство вообще молчу.


 Боюсь, что с этим Табелем о допустимом уровне страданий будет та же история - всегда найдутся люди несогласные, что их страдания - так себе. Ведь если на то пошло - то и Лиза слава богу не больная и не кривая - прыгать бы должна от щастья, а она, дура - плачет ночами из-за всякой фигни! Или до какого уровня-то положено расстраиваться в ея случае?

----------


## Remarque

Ну это да) Свои собственные проблемы обычно воспринимаются, как наиважнейшие, а то, что у кого там нет рук или ног, а значит, ему намного труднее, относительно здорового человека вряд ли утешает.

----------


## Liza

Мне предлагаете стать монахиней ??  Я не поняла к чему мне эта притча . Я пережила смерть матери , да мне было нереально тяжело принять ее смерть , я плакала когда просыпалась и когда засыпала , просыпалась из за того что плачу , но я себя не убила .я это пережила . И продолжаю жить никчемной несчастной жизнью .

----------


## Wasted

> Wasted, если бы тебе было хорошо, ты бы не сидел на су форуме..


 
У меня схожая с твоей ситуёвина, да как и у многих: все надоело, ничего не хочется, ничто не интересно, даже бухло не приносит былого удовольствием.

----------


## culexus

> Мне предлагаете стать монахиней ??  Я не поняла к чему мне эта притча . Я пережила смерть матери , да мне было нереально тяжело принять ее смерть , я плакала когда просыпалась и когда засыпала , просыпалась из за того что плачу , но я себя не убила .я это пережила . И продолжаю жить никчемной несчастной жизнью .


 Тю! Что я - совсем что ли, предлагать такое!? Нет же - я говорю, что вам надо стать этим самым счастливым нормальным человеком, у которого всё зашибись, а не такой, как вы сейчас... ненормальной... Или... А, пофиг! Сила - в Норме, сестра : ) И счастье там же - походи, пособирай зернышков в счастливейших домах.

----------


## culexus

> Ну это да) Свои собственные проблемы обычно воспринимаются, как наиважнейшие, а то, что у кого там нет рук или ног, а значит, ему намного труднее, относительно здорового человека вряд ли утешает.


 Да не в этом дело - ну нет у тебя руки - и что? Дело совсем в другом - как ты сам к этому относишься, как общество к тебе относится - понятное дело, что в зверином обществе тебе может без лапы-то непоздоровиться, но мы вроде как типа сапиенсы и много добились и нет нужды гнобить своих сородичей... Сама же "инвалидность"... ну вот ты же не переживаешь, что не слышишь в ультразвуковом диапазоне или не видишь в ультрафиолетовом спектре - а чё так? Ведь недостаток вроде как?

----------


## Liza

> Ну это да) Свои собственные проблемы обычно воспринимаются, как наиважнейшие, а то, что у кого там нет рук или ног, а значит, ему намного труднее, относительно здорового человека вряд ли утешает.


 Абсолютно правильно. Потому что каждый проживает эту жизнь в своей шкуре ,и мне не понять мучения связанные с физическими отклонениями, ну или другие причины для су, так как у меня другие ощущения и восприятия . И я не мать Тереза , которая думает о всех страдальцах, мне хватает своей боли . И откуда вы знаете чья боль сильнее , как можно сравнить душевную боль разных людей, она у всех разная . С какого хрена я должна прыгать от счастья только потому что я не инвалид ? Почему здоровые люди себя тогда убивают ?? Просто потому что они зажравшиеся твари , Окей , я тоже зажравшаяся тварь . Мой диагноз поставлен . Давайте помолимся Будде .

----------


## Liza

> Тю! Что я - совсем что ли, предлагать такое!? Нет же - я говорю, что вам надо стать этим самым счастливым нормальным человеком, у которого всё зашибись, а не такой, как вы сейчас... ненормальной... Или... А, пофиг! Сила - в Норме, сестра : ) И счастье там же - походи, пособирай зернышков в счастливейших домах.


 Сори , я наверно туповата .. я вообще не вкуриваю про ваши зёрнышки и притчи .. давайте вы другим будете эти Притчи разсылать. Мой мозг не обрабатывает данную информацию

----------


## Liza

Я поняла что вы буддист , Харе Кришна! Удачи !

----------


## culexus

Ваистенну акбар!

----------


## Liza

Давайте все быть счастливыми , почему же мы несчастны , мы не нормальные .. у нас все есть , а мы несчастны .. как же так .. срочно становимся счастливыми . Ну ка быстро станцевали от счастья !!!

----------


## tempo

Лиза, киса ))
Та Киса из притчи сделала очень важную вещь, которую ты не хочешь делать: вместо того, чтобы сидеть на заду и ждать милостей с небес, она оторвала зад и пошла искать горчичное зерно.
В Китае тоже растёт горчица  :Wink: 

Но, в качестве прививки можно и в монастырь, в змеиное гнездо запертых вместе женщин.

----------


## Liza

Ебать, я реально тупая , я не понимаю про ваши Зерна и при чем тут горчичное зерно и Китай , и что я должна искать . Ладно , я прикрываю лавочку . Спасибо всем за общение .

----------


## Liza

В Китае я ебашу по 12 часов , и у меня нет даже сил посетить разные достопримечательности, какого хуя я должна искать ? И что я должна искать ? Я не понимаю ваши ебучие метафоры . Короче вы меня довели ! Идите все на Хуй!!!

----------


## Liza

Если бы я сидела ровно на заднице, я бы давно уже сдохла без денег , я ничего не жду и надеюсь только на себя . У меня нет никакой моральной и материальной помощи , я от отчаяния решила написать на этом сраном форуме . Админы , удалите и заблокируйте меня!!!

----------


## Remarque

Лиза, для начала успокойся. Сходи к психотерапевту. У тебя же в городе должны быть и бесплатные в поликлиника.х Устройся пока что куда-нибудь вроде той же воспитательницы. Думаю, что через несколько месяцев ситуация с вирусом в Китае наладится, тогда и вернёшься туда. Тебе нужно просто подождать. 
Ну и как вариант я тебе уже предлагал помочь перебраться в Германию, тем более, что у тебя здесь подруги живут.

----------


## Liza

> Лиза, для начала успокойся. Сходи к психотерапевту. У тебя же в городе должны быть и бесплатные в поликлиника.х Устройся пока что куда-нибудь вроде той же воспитательницы. Думаю, что через несколько месяцев ситуация с вирусом в Китае наладится, тогда и вернёшься туда. Тебе нужно просто подождать. 
> Ну и как вариант я тебе уже предлагал помочь перебраться в Германию, тем более, что у тебя здесь подруги живут.


 Ок. Моим подругам срать на меня ,если что, у них своя прекрасная жизнь .Ну да ладно.

----------


## Wasted

> Ок. Моим подругам срать на меня ,если что, у них своя прекрасная жизнь .Ну да ладно.


 
А что те подруги нынче, Лиза, если вон блогерка о смерти мужа снимает сторис и Малахову рассказывает, пока труп ещё остывает в морге. Нужно ставить в центр Вселенной себя.

----------


## June

> Малахову рассказывает


 Посмотрел сейчас кусок. Собрание пациентов в психушке. Какой-то плачущий мужик, глядя на которого хочется сказать только одно - не верю. Костюм из марли называют химзащитой. Кто-то непонятно зачем в маске для снорклинга. Кто-то кричит "угорели", хотя угорают от CO. Я не понимаю, как и зачем люди вообще это смотрят.

----------


## Irjdjjd

> А что те подруги нынче, Лиза, если вон блогерка о смерти мужа снимает сторис и Малахову рассказывает, пока труп ещё остывает в морге. Нужно ставить в центр Вселенной себя.


 Читал вчера, что ей полтора ляма за участие в передаче заплатили

----------


## Liza

> А что те подруги нынче, Лиза, если вон блогерка о смерти мужа снимает сторис и Малахову рассказывает, пока труп ещё остывает в морге. Нужно ставить в центр Вселенной себя.


 Не знала , что ещё кто то верит в шоу Малахова . Мне как до пизды , я это не смотрю . В каком месте я писала что ставлю кого то в центр вселенной ?? Опять бред какой-то про меня написали

----------


## tempo

Простите, а урину они в этом шоу не пили? Или это из другого цирка..?
 :Wink:

----------


## Wasted

> Не знала , что ещё кто то верит в шоу Малахова . Мне как до пизды , я это не смотрю . В каком месте я писала что ставлю кого то в центр вселенной ?? Опять бред какой-то про меня написали


 
Лизонька, я про каким нужно быть. Как начнёшь любить себя, так и подруги прицепятся и спутник жизни нарисуется. У меня та же проблема, работаю над самооценкой.

----------


## Wasted

> Посмотрел сейчас кусок. Собрание пациентов в психушке. Какой-то плачущий мужик, глядя на которого хочется сказать только одно - не верю. Костюм из марли называют химзащитой. Кто-то непонятно зачем в маске для снорклинга. Кто-то кричит "угорели", хотя угорают от CO. Я не понимаю, как и зачем люди вообще это смотрят.


 
Современные технологии наконец воочию показали, насколько примитивны, низменны и тупы людишки в своем большинстве. Раньше-то что? Поэты писали, художники рисовали, а мы восхищаемся: ах, просвещенный 18 век! Сейчас же наглядно видно, что у этой ТП миллион подписоты, ну и никаких иллюзий не остаётся.

----------


## Liza

Сегодня узнала , что у мужика , который мне нравится, ВИЧ .(алиментщик, про которого я писала ) Теперь я поняла почему он такой ебанутый , постоянно бухает и ведёт себя как неадекват . Жалко его.

----------


## Wasted

> Сегодня узнала , что у мужика , который мне нравится, ВИЧ .(алиментщик, про которого я писала ) Теперь я поняла почему он такой ебанутый , постоянно бухает и ведёт себя как неадекват . Жалко его.


 

Он всегда таким был или его диагноз сломил?

----------


## Liza

> Он всегда таким был или его диагноз сломил?


 Он сказал , что уже 2 года вич, но я его знаю с прошлого года , общались только в соц сети , он блогер. Я не буду про него писать ничего. Просто меня это немного шокировало .

----------


## Liza

Он мне чем то внешне напоминает мою бывшую любовь .( женатого, по которому страдала) даже наверно симпатичнее. Не красавец , но бабам нравится .

----------


## Liza

> Лизонька, я про каким нужно быть. Как начнёшь любить себя, так и подруги прицепятся и спутник жизни нарисуется. У меня та же проблема, работаю над самооценкой.


 Да нормальная у меня самооценка , не на помойке себя нашла .

----------


## Wasted

> Да нормальная у меня самооценка , не на помойке себя нашла .


 Ну и чего тогда кручиниться из-за отсутствия мужика? Уверенному в себе человеку и одному хорошо.

----------


## Liza

> Ну и чего тогда кручиниться из-за отсутствия мужика? Уверенному в себе человеку и одному хорошо.


 Ты дурак??? Это моя естественная потребность в отношения и в людях !!!! Все хотят любви и здоровых отношений !
Короче, вы задроты какие то ненормальные здесь !!!!

----------


## Liza

И если я не найду себе пару в ближайшие пару лет, то я себя точно убью и срать на все!!!!! Живите сами одинокими сычами!!!

----------


## Wasted

> И если я не найду себе пару в ближайшие пару лет, то я себя точно убью и срать на все!!!!! Живите сами одинокими сычами!!!


 
Лиза, да у тебя истерика!
Ну выпей хоть водки, если другого нет, я тебя умоляю!

----------


## culexus

*Liza*, извини, если что резким показалось - не собирался и не собираюсь я тебя осмеять или в чем-то убедить - просто попытался навести на размышления - почему с тобой происходит то, что происходит. Видно - не судьба мне этого достигнуть. Но независимо от этого - я не считаю тебя недостойной счастья.

В общем - не парься, и извини, если что не так.

----------


## June

Человек - животное социальное, и одиночество для него - яд. Тут, Liza, я с тобой полностью согласен.

----------


## June

> у этой ТП миллион подписоты


 С ТП всё понятно, я про шоу Малахова, после фрагмента которого у меня ощущение "остановите землю, я сойду". У нас сейчас на пачках сигарет крупными буквами пишут "КУРЕНИЕ УБИВАЕТ". Почему у Малахова не пишут "'ЭТА ПЕРЕДАЧА УБИВАЕТ ВАШ МОЗГ", я не понимаю.

----------


## Liza

Все норм , ни на кого не обижаюсь , водку мне не надо ) Пью кофе и колу , на 8 марта возьму что нибудь из спиртного, отмечу свой праздник )

----------


## tempo

> Да нормальная у меня самооценка , не на помойке себя нашла 

Самооценка твоя НЕнормальна, это факт.
И пока она такова - всё останется, как есть.

----------


## Liza

> > Да нормальная у меня самооценка , не на помойке себя нашла 
> 
> Самооценка твоя НЕнормальна, это факт.
> И пока она такова - всё останется, как есть.


 Факт в том, что у меня есть душевные травмы и РАНы, вот это факт , я не спорю . А моя самооценка это мое личное дело , и вас не касается !!

----------


## Liza

> С ТП всё понятно, я про шоу Малахова, после фрагмента которого у меня ощущение "остановите землю, я сойду". У нас сейчас на пачках сигарет крупными буквами пишут "КУРЕНИЕ УБИВАЕТ". Почему у Малахова не пишут "'ЭТА ПЕРЕДАЧА УБИВАЕТ ВАШ МОЗГ", я не понимаю.


 Я сейчас смотрю этот выпуск, впервые вижу эту бабенцию, а у неё ещё оказывается красный диплом фармацевта (кошмар :EEK!:

----------


## tempo

Лиза, если самооценкка выкладывается в публичный доступ - она может быть обсуждена.
Лично же меня она, конечно, не касается.

----------


## Liza

> Лиза, если самооценкка выкладывается в публичный доступ - она может быть обсуждена.
> Лично же меня она, конечно, не касается.


 Она вообще никого не касается , и не надо ее обсуждать .

----------


## Liza

Ладно, ещё раз спасибо всем за внимание , желаю всем удачи и долгих лет жизни)

----------


## Wasted

> Ладно, ещё раз спасибо всем за внимание , желаю всем удачи и долгих лет жизни)


 Эхххх, жаль. Как-то я уже привык к тебе, что ли, может даже привязался)

----------


## Liza

Да я не исчезаю с концами, буду писать в других темах . Ну видишь я истерить начинаю сильно , на фиг надо.

----------


## tempo

Как лечить коронавирусную инфекцию
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbRJLcRBSOY

----------


## Remarque

Лиза, привет) В последнее время несколько раз замечал тебя на форуме. Даже сегодня ты заходила. Но всё время хранишь молчание) Как у тебя дела? Присоединяйся к нам. Может, поднимем тебе немного настроение)

----------


## Liza

> Особенно я подниму)))


 Ой, да меня не задевают ваши высказывания, хоть обосрите меня с ног до головы , я уже не восприимчива

----------


## Liza

> Ну да, парнем быть ахуенно одному.


 Ну вообще то парням нужна работа и самореализация в основном больше чем девушкам , но я уже поняла что вы тоже не любите работать )

----------


## Liza

Remarque, привет ) да я так захожу почитать по старой привычке , у меня ничего интересного пока нет , настроение конечно не ахти , но держусь )

----------


## Liza

> Я тоже не хочу, я только сказал то что хотел сказать.


 Ну все, добренького, не хворайте

----------


## Remarque

> Remarque, привет ) да я так захожу почитать по старой привычке , у меня ничего интересного пока нет , настроение конечно не ахти , но держусь )


 Главное, что ты жива-здорова)
Надеюсь, что Китай скоро для поездок откроют. Сможешь вновь вернуться в Пекин.

----------


## Liza

> Главное, что ты жива-здорова)
> Надеюсь, что Китай скоро для поездок откроют. Сможешь вновь вернуться в Пекин.


 Спасибо, я тоже надеюсь ) хотя мне фиолетово на этот Китай, если честно)

----------


## Remarque

Ну как вариант я тебе уже предлагал Германию, если с Китаем по какой-нибудь причине не получится. А вообще, хорошо всегда там, где нас нет)

----------


## Liza

Да можно везде жить хорошо, главное здоровье и крепкая психика )))

----------


## Remarque

По поводу здоровья и психики согласен) Недавно сдавал кровь на анализы. Оказалось, как ни странно, что всё в норме, хотя я до этого уже очень давно не был у врачей. И это при том, что я ем чипсы и шоколад и пью газировку. Особенно если какую-нибудь новинку вижу, то сразу её покупаю. Но параллельно ем овощи, овсяные хлопья, гречку, фасоль и зелень.

----------


## Liza

Ну я так же, то у меня диета и здоровое питание , то шоколадки и прочее

----------


## Remarque

А у тебя в городе режим самоизоляции уже сняли?

----------


## Liza

> А у тебя в городе режим самоизоляции уже сняли?


 Послезавтра вроде заканчивается , да у нас и так не строго. Все можно в принципе , ну маски одеваем в магаз и все )

----------


## Remarque

> Послезавтра вроде заканчивается , да у нас и так не строго. Все можно в принципе , ну маски одеваем в магаз и все )


 У нас то же самое) В конце прошлой недели ходил стричь волосы. Так даже в салоне все были в масках.

----------


## Remarque

> уже по онанировал, а какие у меня каменты, не тебе иждивенке тупой судить.


  Лиза горячая и пылкая юзерка. Она реально встряхивает этот полусонный форум)

----------


## Remarque

Лиза, чего не спишь?)

----------


## Remarque

Лиза, в общем, мне в разборках на сайте помогают травяные чаи - мята, ромашка, шалфей. Они нервы быстро успокаивают.

----------


## Remarque

На мой взгляд, у многих на сайте не достаточно серьёзные причины для ухода из жизни.

----------


## Remarque

Не знаю, наверное, реально серьёзные причины - это очень-очень сильные физические или душевные страдания. Но читая темы другух юзеров, я практически ни у кого не встречаю этого. Хотя со стороны вообще очень трудно объективно оценить это.

----------


## Remarque

Ладно, я спать) Высыпайся, Лиза)

----------


## Liza

> Ладно, я спать) Высыпайся, Лиза)


 Спокойной ночи , Ремарк)

----------


## Liza

> На мой взгляд, у многих на сайте не достаточно серьёзные причины для ухода из жизни.


 Согласна . Такие вот особенности психики , видимо. Эх, ещё погода безобразная, так хочется уже нормального лета , а не серости . Недавно было солнечно . Я даже немного сгореть успела . Сейчас все в тучах, пасмурно :Frown: 
Просто кошмарный год для меня , я так мечтала слетать на море, все планы медным тазом накрылись  :Frown:

----------


## Liza

Да ещё меня в последнее время доводила соседка , со своей музыкой ... я пару раз вызывала участкового,  ты не представляешь  , в каком я была бешенстве , У меня такой срыв был , я готова в клочья рвать и метать , я стала такой мегерой в последнее время , по мне видно ,что я могу в рожу заехать. Меня участковый успокаивал .Так что здесь ещё цветочки . Я скучаю по жизни в большом городе , мне так хочется движухи , поездок и тд  . Моя самая сейчас заветная мечта это поездка на море, не знаю когда у меня получится . Я в Китае даже ни разу не была на море. Последний раз была на Кипре , я бы все сейчас отдала чтобы вернуться в те мгновения )

----------


## Liza

Ничего себе , я уже прославилась в нескольких темах. Странно, что на этом форуме нет модеров , по идее давно должны быть в бане. 
Я извиняюсь перед теми кто читал этот бред, но вот так вышло . Я сама удалю все свои Сообщения .

----------


## Remarque

> Да ещё меня в последнее время доводила соседка , со своей музыкой ... я пару раз вызывала участкового,  ты не представляешь  , в каком я была бешенстве , У меня такой срыв был , я готова в клочья рвать и метать , я стала такой мегерой в последнее время , по мне видно ,что я могу в рожу заехать. Меня участковый успокаивал .Так что здесь ещё цветочки . Я скучаю по жизни в большом городе , мне так хочется движухи , поездок и тд  . Моя самая сейчас заветная мечта это поездка на море, не знаю когда у меня получится . Я в Китае даже ни разу не была на море. Последний раз была на Кипре , я бы все сейчас отдала чтобы вернуться в те мгновения )


 Да, Кипр и Греция - хорошие места для отдыха. В Турцию и Египет я бы не поехал.

----------


## Remarque

> Ничего себе , я уже прославилась в нескольких темах. Странно, что на этом форуме нет модеров , по идее давно должны быть в бане. 
> Я извиняюсь перед теми кто читал этот бред, но вот так вышло . Я сама удалю все свои Сообщения .


 Да есть здесь как минимум один модер, молодой парень. Даже его фотка в одном из нижних разделов есть) Просто у него же ещё другие дела помимо форума.

----------


## Liza

Все обсос , можешь отдыхать , слишком много внимания тебе уделила .

----------


## Liza

> Да, Кипр и Греция - хорошие места для отдыха. В Турцию и Египет я бы не поехал.


 Но мне нравится больше Тайланд , это любовь с первого взгляда )

----------


## Liza

У меня просьба к модеру , когда он здесь появится удалить полностью эту тему и все Сообщения .

----------


## Liza

> поняла что не осилит все свои высеры вручную удалять)


 Да мне надо чтобы твои высеры удалили и вообще всю эту тему . Давай покеда

----------

